# CHAT



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

AT 9:OO PACIFIC TIME


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

SHUT THE FUCK UP PUTO.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jan 13 2006, 09:59 PM~4615401
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP PUTO.
> *


WHY THE HARSH WORDS :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NOT TALKING SHIT. WHAT THE HELL DOES FAYGO MEAN?


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2006, 10:05 PM~4615436
> *NOT TALKING SHIT.  WHAT THE HELL DOES FAYGO MEAN?
> *


ITS A BRAND OF POP AND I WAS JUST MESSIN CUZ ME AND ROC IS COOL AND I TALK SHIT TO EVERY1 IM COOL WITH.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

yea :cheesy:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeea


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo clean out ur pm box ey


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

i aready did


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

this is it low 83 cutty


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2006, 10:05 PM~4615436
> *NOT TALKING SHIT.  WHAT THE HELL DOES FAYGO MEAN?
> *


 faygo is a damn hood drink pop that is frickin ghetto good job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

JUST HEARD THAT WORD A FEW TIMES. GUESS WE DONT GET THAT IN TX.


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Jan 14 2006, 12:27 AM~4616165
> *faygo is a damn hood drink pop that is frickin ghetto  good job homie :thumbsup:
> *


hellz yes


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jan 14 2006, 12:20 AM~4616134
> *this is it low 83 cutty
> *


 :0


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

lets chat me and 1lowimpala are there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im in chat now


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

me and 83 are there :cheesy:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

faygo's shitty pop, but I like that comes in 3Litres


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any one ? now :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not me tonight im goin to go to bed soon walked around frisco all day today im tired


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any 1 today ?????


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

now?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah any 1 im bored man


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

chat anyone?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cat Daddy.net_@Jan 16 2006, 07:46 PM~4636752
> *chat anyone?
> *


fa sho


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

ok hamie


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

so0o0o


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

NOW :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

now poooow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

maybe later.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

7 people, its packd


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

ok hit up chat now holmes


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 17 2006, 10:27 PM~4645995
> *  :biggrin:  :0
> *


I love your cutty mang    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Super Star (Jun 14, 2003)

Pop??? I tought only Canadians said 'pop' and Americans said 'soda'? Or are you talking about something else?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo who is down to chat tonight


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

NOW? nice 83 cutty :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ANY ONE :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im thers


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

JOIN ME IN CHAT NOW


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

NOW!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

NOW!


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

look that NOW!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Gato.org_@Jan 20 2006, 01:47 AM~4663573
> *look that NOW!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any one?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill be in tomrow nite should be good its saturday noone got to work the next day lets make it happen


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

ight holmes


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

aight coo :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

boriiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnng


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

anyone in chat?


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

TTC

TO THE CHAT!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any1 down for it rite now still early


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

ill prolly go to chat in a little


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

now!


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

now!


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, hold on ..hold on....wait......ok ..........NOW!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ye NOW!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck to late i was out cruzin all nite im goin to bed now ill hit it up tomrow night 4 sure


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any one?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i am comin


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

ommgghh inm c umm ingg


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tonight sprite


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

ill go tonight what time?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

8:00 pacific time


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will be there maybe lol what time is that central lol i am in there right now


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

chat anyone?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 23 2006, 03:55 PM~4688297
> *8:00 pacific time
> *


IT IS GOING OR WHAT ???????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wheres da chat at??


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

most likely the lil chat is it still going to happen


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nvm.. i found it i think.. no ones there tho


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2006, 09:04 PM~4690641
> *nvm.. i found it i think.. no ones there tho
> *


TONGHIT AT 8:30 PACIFIC TIME


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

2 late 4 me man what about 8pm pacific time


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'M IN THERE NOW YEAAAAH


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 25 2006, 12:45 PM~4696648
> *I'M IN THERE NOW YEAAAAH
> *


me too WHHAAATTTTTTTTTT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

is it going down or what the one att 8:30 or 8:00 ???????? pacifc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm going right now


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

im there :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

mine dont work again :angry:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ah fuck it aint working


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

now it works :cheesy:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

im pass tonight


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

coo


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

8 pm toooooonight specialy gust sanjo_nena


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jan 24 2006, 08:58 PM~4698070
> *im pass tonight
> *


you dont say anything anyway :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 26 2006, 01:28 AM~4705281
> *you dont say anything anyway :biggrin:
> *


u never come in foo :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 25 2006, 07:51 PM~4705451
> *u never come in foo  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


i've been there a few times and your never there foo :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm there now


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Low83Cutty... heres a nice quote from the chat room

sanjo_nena408> and lowcutty guy wont stop hittin on me

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 25 2006, 08:28 PM~4705281
> *you dont say anything anyway :biggrin:
> *


and then 

ill be there tonight prolly


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

8 people in there now


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

heart brokin once again


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

who durr now?


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: i might go in now even though i dont know shit about bikes


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo any 1


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

now?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to early!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 26 2006, 04:25 PM~4712116
> *to early!!
> *


WAY too early


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

in califas :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric chill out tell ur sister she can wait till 8 to talk to me i know she cant wait


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 27 2006, 12:37 PM~4712205
> *eric chill out tell ur sister she can wait till 8 to talk to me i know she cant wait
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it went from LIL to love connection lmao


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahaha


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

anyone still up to tonight or pass?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dunno


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm in the chat, anyone care to join me


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

oh lord.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM THERE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's cracking right now


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 27 2006, 07:55 PM~4720411
> *it's cracking right now
> *


YES IT IS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HIT UP YHE CHAT PEEPS :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm going back, i can't sleep yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 27 2006, 11:04 PM~4721518
> *i'm going back, i can't sleep yet
> *


everyone was gone.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

what time tonight :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

8 pm


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2006, 07:30 PM~4725130
> *8 pm
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

9 pm mountain 
10 central 
11 eastern


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

make sure ur sister near by eric


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

NOW!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im goin be in there in 30 mins


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im already there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its timeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 30 2006, 06:43 PM~4738196
> *its timeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


Im not sure about tonight.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its time!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tonight?? fuckin borrrrrrrrrrredededed


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

:cheesy:  im there :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

what time???????????????? ????????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill be in at 7:30 my time its 7:03 now


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

come on come all :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

at 7:30 pacific!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

gung hay fat chou


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chat tonight 8:00  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

sounds good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

same time?????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Im in, i know its too early but im bored


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

7:00 tonight :biggrin:  :0


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

it dont work


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

same time ?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

The chat is gay....no one talks about anything worthy and low83cutty just talks about erics sister but no one will show any pics of her....what if I wanna stalk her too??? :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

send me ur email ill send u a pic


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 9 2006, 08:09 PM~4814236
> *The chat is gay....no one talks about anything worthy and low83cutty just talks about erics sister but no one will show any pics of her....what if I wanna stalk her too???  :cheesy:
> *


ovbiously you havent been in there i got pics


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 9 2006, 07:15 PM~4814285
> *ovbiously you havent been in there i got pics
> *



:0 You lie! I have been there hella and asked over and over again for pics and allways get nothing. :tears:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

now these past days 83 has been linking the pics of lucy all the damn time no kidding


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 9 2006, 08:17 PM~4814303
> *:0 You lie! I have been there hella and asked over and over again for pics and allways get nothing. :tears:
> *


 ilmao


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

That sonuvabitch! :angry: 





















:roflmao:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 9 2006, 08:17 PM~4814303
> *:0 You lie! I have been there hella and asked over and over again for pics and allways get nothing. :tears:
> *


iv never seen you in there before :dunno:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 9 2006, 07:21 PM~4814352
> *iv never seen you in there before :dunno:
> *



I stopped going in there like last week bro...cuzz it was all "Erics sister this and Erics sister that!" Oh and people playing sound after sound after sound. You can only hear/read "bark" so many times.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i only once saw 1low64 in chat 
oh and u pic on the way


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

what the fuk yall do in there anyways besides bullshit?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 9 2006, 08:23 PM~4814371
> *I stopped going in there like last week bro...cuzz it was all "Erics sister this and Erics sister that!" Oh and people playing sound after sound after sound. You can only hear/read "bark" so many times.
> *


true tru :cheesy: e but erics sisters pics are worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

how old is she? was so good bout her? that its worth talking about daily or weekly


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 9 2006, 07:24 PM~4814385
> *i only once saw 1low64 in chat
> oh and u pic on the way
> *




Ask socios and low83....those fools seen me in there a few times.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Feb 9 2006, 08:26 PM~4814403
> *how old is she? was so good bout her? that its worth talking about daily or weekly
> *


shes alright, and plus its fun just to listen to 83 go on and on about her and eric gets mad :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 9 2006, 07:24 PM~4814385
> *i only once saw 1low64 in chat
> oh and u pic on the way
> *




I got the pic bro...thanks...All I have to say is :0











I'd beat it up like this:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep tru that i dont get mad i get annoyed shit


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 9 2006, 08:29 PM~4814428
> *I got the pic bro...thanks...All I have to say is  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that bear shit


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 9 2006, 08:29 PM~4814428
> *I got the pic bro...thanks...All I have to say is  :0
> 
> 
> ...


which one did you get?


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

dang i wanna see


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

The one where she is holding the ring box or whatever and she is going like this: :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cheak ur mail sticky it sent already


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks bro i will delete it after i check it out , no disrespect just wanted to see her [email protected]


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

kool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 9 2006, 07:29 PM~4814428
> *I got the pic bro...thanks...All I have to say is  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahaa


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tonight batman


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

batman?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haha dont mind me blame it on the tecate


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM IN


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

every one is gone


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i think im not going to be there tonite


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

what time tonight


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that being that it so early and im getteing kiked out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

8?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ya'll keep sayin pacific time and shit... i keep gettin confused -EASTERN time....lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im in there now wit a beer who wana join me shit


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any 1 for tonite ?????????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2006, 07:57 PM~4842676
> *any 1 for tonite ?????????
> *


MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im there no 1 in


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

i was gone all nite


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill be in tonight after i buy some fabric for my display


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

me 2 i think


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

im in for tonight about what time?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

aroud 8 proly


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

count me out tonight fellas im exhausted


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wheres everyone at?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any one wana join??


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tonight?????? what time


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 16 2006, 08:04 PM~4863828
> *tonight?????? what time
> *


YOU TELL ME AND WE WILL BOTH KNOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

whos up for tonight?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What time are we going to chat it up tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHENEVER YOUR READY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me get something to eat and we will fuck it up in a bit. Do you have to work tomorrow?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

party time?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

im in right now


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 17 2006, 08:13 PM~4871261
> *im in right now
> *


 ME TOO


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

ill be there in a few


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

im in right now whos wants to join me


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TO THE TOP


GO TO THE CHAT MY FELLOW BIKERS


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

im in


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

me too


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

shit wont load for me


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

LIKE OMG! IM BACK UP IN DIS BIZZARACHACHA!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2006, 06:50 PM~4883319
> *:dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ANYONE TONIGHT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

now?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2006, 06:52 PM~4883339
> *now?
> *


IM IN


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WAS DEAD TONIGHT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any 1 up for it tonight??


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

I will be there tonight in a bit!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ill be there soon too


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

still no 1 there lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

where da fuck is everyone.. no one there.. assholes


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

I been checking but there is no one there!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. so far me and rosie.. yall fools suck


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im in there now just me n rosie where eveyone else at? shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill be in around 8 30 900 im work on my bike real fast


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ANY ONE? ITS HELLA BORING


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

at 8 my time 
that at 7 ur time


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

YEA


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hot poon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 25 2006, 06:30 PM~4927995
> *hot poon
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WTF???


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahah i felt like sayin sumthin random


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lol, ok


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill be in at 8 im tryin to find this leek on my tube in my rim i keep patchen one and nother pinhole leak pop up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ok


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

we got da jerka fever hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha hit up the caht people


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric was hella actin like a gerk last nite gettin all mad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

AHAHAH STFU
STOP ALL THE DAMN NOICE I WAS ANNOYED CUS THE DAMN NOICES LOL 
SHIT
I WAS NOT EVEN MAD


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ITS CAUZE JERKA DIDNT GIVE IT UP


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

same time???? at 7 om cali time ????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 26 2006, 07:32 PM~4933755
> *same time???? at 7 om cali time ????
> *


we just got out of there :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

for real damn


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Al rato...


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

whos going to da chat tonigth????????


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

me


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT TIME TONIGHT PEOPLE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

7 pm california time sound good ??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will probably be on after 7:30


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Has anyone done there taxes yet?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2006, 03:25 PM~4947506
> *Has anyone done there taxes yet?
> *


I DONT FILE :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not yet im getin 1500 back


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 02:26 PM~4947510
> *not yet im getin 1500 back
> *


Im happy as long as I dont have to pay. What are you going to do with your cash when you get it?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not sure yet proble buy a welder with some of it


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i wont even get a chance :tears:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY FUCKERS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 02:38 PM~4947601
> *LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY FUCKERS
> *


What is that? I finally got an appointment. Its kind of a pain in the ass but Im getting them done for free this year.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

danny won a DVD?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

DV from Los Banos, CA


for licks n trikz dvd burn me a copy danny


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh yeah!,


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any one??????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ill be in after 8


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i be in later like 9


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 03:56 PM~4947764
> *DV from Los Banos, CA
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

im in :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

me 2


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any one?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no one was there rtight now


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

im in there now


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill be in at 9 like last nite


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i am in :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wen today


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 2 2006, 10:20 PM~4963870
> *wen today
> *


let me know i am waiting


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

pos ya que no ya son las 7 22 over there


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 2 2006, 10:22 PM~4963888
> *pos ya que no ya son las 7 22 over there
> *


i am in :biggrin:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

is the homie noe still around?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

8:30 pm central standard time 

tonight


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i will be there like always :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YA ???? OH NO?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

SI LLA


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im there ok


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

im in


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im not comin in tonight till 9 :tears: :tears:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

LOL

ILL BE THERE AT 8 UR TIME I THINK ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tell rosa ill be in not to worry i know she is goin to miss me for a hour :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 4 2006, 06:17 PM~4977344
> *LOL
> 
> ILL BE THERE AT 8 UR TIME I THINK ?
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YO ANY 1


----------



## chrome44's (Mar 5, 2006)

i'm in this bish


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2006, 03:54 PM~4981027
> *:roflmao:
> *


i dont get it :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 5 2006, 11:23 PM~4981999
> *i dont get it :uh:
> *


ur not supsto mija :biggrin: i dont eather i just posted it


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

haha :uh:


----------



## chrome44's (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm in now, 83CUTTY GET IN THERE :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

now or later???


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

HOLD UP LEMME TRY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM IN NOW


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i am in


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

late but any 1?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM IN :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How about a morning chat for anyone thats bored like me? :dunno:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i am dow for it for at bit


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM IN


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chat is open for busniess


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

ok on my way


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im not there tonight i m getting kiked out as we speak


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 7 2006, 08:10 PM~4998298
> *im not there tonight i m getting kiked out as we speak
> *


enjoy ur nite with gerka :0


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: sorry try again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 7 2006, 08:13 PM~4998332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: sorry try again!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



lol try what mija?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im go get my hair cut n ill be on around 8 830


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any 1


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i am in :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

im in right now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

8ish?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

today at 9 or 8 my time or ur time but ill be home by then


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2006, 01:52 PM~5019747
> *today at 9 or 8 my time or ur time but ill be home by then
> *


for sure


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

u at school?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep comuters class free time cus we had a test shit and we all kiking back


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

i bet u failed ur test


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i had a 89 foo


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

liar


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i did them buisness letter formt shit they easy man


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2006, 02:08 PM~5019865
> *i did them buisness letter formt shit they easy man
> *


a resume?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

be nice to eric


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 10 2006, 04:53 PM~5021247
> *be nice to eric
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

me i be in i a minute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ME TOO


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

im in


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM IN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

/


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any 1???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 12 2006, 06:33 PM~5035370
> *any 1???
> *


time?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 12 2006, 07:33 PM~5035370
> *any 1???
> *


SURE WHY NOT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

were in


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

il be in right away


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any 1?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 13 2006, 08:46 PM~5042756
> *any 1?
> *


sure why not


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WERE ALL IN


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i am in


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

me 2


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YO ANY 1 TONIGHT?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 15 2006, 08:43 PM~5057043
> *YO ANY 1 TONIGHT?
> *


fuck you eric


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i AM IN


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey i was wondering if you guys wantedto make a topic of just pure bikes or parts drawings just bikes i know they have been done before but there old and i just wanted to see more bikes that i havent seen yet i dont know is that a stupid idea i dont know any body   :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Mar 16 2006, 12:52 AM~5058332
> *hey i was wondering if you guys wantedto make a topic of just pure bikes or parts drawings just bikes i know they have been done before but there old and i just wanted to see more bikes that i havent seen  yet i dont know is that a stupid idea i dont know any body      :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


put it in the random bike stuff topic. :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

babvabbnabbabba ill be in around 7:00


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 08:30 PM~5063703
> *babvabbnabbabba ill be in around 7:00
> *


err what....................and whats that in central time


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

get in here now fooo


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 10:59 PM~5064289
> *get in here now fooo
> *


lol sic cutty misses you :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yea i wasent done talkin


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any 1 ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 17 2006, 08:17 PM~5071163
> *any 1 ?
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

7 30 ur time


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

me, eric, and low83cutty in the chat, anyone care to join?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

what happened to everyone?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahah everyone went to bed raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

sup homie, what it do?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

donde estabas raul??????????


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i did not got to bed my chick called me and it wa getting boring lol


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 18 2006, 09:30 AM~5074413
> *donde estabas raul??????????
> *


lol i know u got in at like 11


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2006, 12:31 PM~5074417
> *i did not got to bed my chick called me and it wa getting boring lol
> *


whatever eric you left and did not even say bye!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My brother called me after you did and invited me over to watch some movies cause he was going to be home alone. He ordered a pizza and we ended up just watching tv. I thought you guys were going to still be in here. Me and nena were in here till 12. Oh and that Mirage guy has a new name now but I forgot what it is.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 18 2006, 10:32 AM~5074428
> *whatever eric you left and did not even say bye!!!
> *


oh naw u were not there yet 
only Noe and 83 and sic was on wen i got out 
but now ill always say bye so no 1 will get mad :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2006, 12:34 PM~5074435
> *My brother called me after you did and invited me over to watch some movies cause he was going to be home alone. He ordered a pizza and we ended up just watching tv. I thought you guys were going to still be in here. Me and nena were in here till 12. Oh and that Mirage guy has a new name now but I forgot what it is.
> *


lol. yeah i had to be here at 6am i left at 11pm so the dude got a new name. what was it 
pinto.escalde and impala. :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It something like G's Customs or something like that. I knoew it was him right away because he was typing sentances that didnt make any sence. :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

everyone hates me


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2006, 12:41 PM~5074472
> *It something like G's Customs or something like that. I knoew it was him right away because he was typing sentances that didnt make any sence.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: did he say anything about mirage or his impala????
i am sad today again i hate feeling like this :roflmao:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i am in now any one else down for it. uffin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 18 2006, 10:45 AM~5074495
> *NO YOUR NOT</span>*


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 18 2006, 01:38 PM~5074755
> *NO YOUR NOT
> *


i was. you missed me sic!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What time tonight?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

8 here ? 7 ur time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

maybe, Im still working on your stuff. Maybe 8 for me but I will be there.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tonight?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

A LIL EARLY BUT THE SEVER FUKING UP SO ANY ONE UP FOR NOW?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

where is every one at?just me, cutty and ghost!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chat is up agian join


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

que hora? anoche?
lol
translatting what time tonight?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Its a glitch :dunno: It isnt even 9:40 yet?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

7 RIGHT NOW SO JOIN IN


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 21 2006, 09:40 PM~5095898
> *late nite for me 8 30 9
> *


Look at his time, i quoted something he wrote after me :scrutinize:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

late nite for me 8 30 9


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its almost timeeeee


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 10:17 PM~5108799
> *its almost timeeeee
> *


anyone in there??????


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any 1 right now


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

me il go in


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

hey homies


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

keep this one on the top


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2006, 06:52 PM~5145556
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2006, 07:09 PM~5145665
> *
> *


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

ngksgaadfhg


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 29 2006, 06:15 PM~5145693
> *ngksgaadfhg
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i have to go put my wheels back on my trike ill be in a lil later


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2006, 07:23 PM~5145739
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 29 2006, 07:24 PM~5145745
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 29 2006, 06:24 PM~5145745
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Mar 29 2006, 07:25 PM~5145750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul is mad everyone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 29 2006, 06:27 PM~5145766
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Is that how people in canada say fuck you?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2006, 07:32 PM~5145804
> *Is that how people in canada say fuck you?
> *


sure


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 29 2006, 07:39 PM~5145824
> *sure
> *


or we just fuck your mother


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

auto's mad


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2006, 07:44 PM~5145846
> *auto's mad
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 29 2006, 06:44 PM~5145847
> *
> *


see


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

KEEPING THIS TOPIC ALIVE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol
any one at 7 ur time 
or at 7 30 ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 29 2006, 07:53 PM~5145912
> *lol
> any one at 7 ur time
> or at 7 30 ?
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2006, 07:45 PM~5145855
> *see
> *


see i see i see says the blind man :uh:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

ill prolly go i got to do my homework first and thats like 10 central or something


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY UP FOR IT ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 30 2006, 07:31 PM~5153123
> *ANY UP FOR IT ?
> *


later, maybe in an hour.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

sure


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 30 2006, 08:31 PM~5153123
> *ANY UP FOR IT ?
> *


SURE


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

yo
ahi boi :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2006, 08:31 PM~5153128
> *later, maybe in an hour.
> *


oh u watching bangbros first :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any 1?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 30 2006, 07:35 PM~5153167
> *oh u watching bangbros first :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i may may not a got a killer head ach from that music today


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

so many ppl on any one wana chat?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

il go in


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any 1?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY 1?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

il go in


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im bored any one wana chat


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one ?????????


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anybody?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

slow ass internet cant see much pics or topics
any one wana chat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be ready in a few. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 11 2006, 07:43 PM~5223309
> *I will be ready in a few.  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

i guess im in


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

it time???? not ot not yet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I guess no one cares about chat anymore.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

shut the shit, :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i was puttin all the new shit on my bike tonight ill be in tomrow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2006, 09:17 PM~5238120
> *shut the shit
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anyone? i'll be there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be in later.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

4 people on right now


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

noe is mad


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I knew I was gonna be the only one in there :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

should be crakin tonight


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

im in for tonight prolly


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

EASTER CHAT ANY 1?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 16 2006, 07:04 PM~5256024
> *EASTER CHAT ANY 1?
> *


Lets talk about religion?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NAW JUST CHAT LOL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 16 2006, 07:04 PM~5256024
> *EASTER CHAT ANY 1?
> *


 :uh: :uh: ill be on after my left over easter food :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wen that ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

8:00


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

its 8 o clock over here


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Apr 17 2006, 05:04 PM~5261929
> *its 8 o clock over here
> *


cali time fool it be 10 when its 8 here or sumthing


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no foo is 7 and here it 8 one hour away


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u mad eric?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any 1 i hate my dail up


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one im bored damn dail up i hate ur ass


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics all mad


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its time


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 10:39 PM~5275803
> *its time
> *


and what time would that be


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

right now dooshebag


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

so anyone up to anything thats "hush-hush"?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 10:59 PM~5275948
> *right now dooshebag
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhh i see i see


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 19 2006, 07:59 PM~5275952
> *so anyone up to anything thats "hush-hush"?
> *


come on in too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 19 2006, 07:59 PM~5275952
> *so anyone up to anything thats "hush-hush"?
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

to be honest i dont think i'll be coming out with another bike next year. If i get this one car, thats it for me in the bike scene.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

join the chat DD


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ya ? oh no ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya just dont get mad ill be in in a hour or so


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 19 2006, 09:14 PM~5276035
> *to be honest i dont think i'll be coming out with another bike next year. If i get this one car, thats it for me in the bike scene.
> *


yea. my goal is to have a car by the end of the year.. just have it in my possesion.. and then ill slowly work on it.. and still build bad ass bikes


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 20 2006, 07:48 PM~5282729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT LET THAT STOP YOU GUYS .....I'M BUILDING A CAR AND A BIKE AT THE SAME TIME AND THEY ARE BOTH SHOW QUALITY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

quiick one ?]
im bored here


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

never mind that computer lab did not get the chat


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

r u mad?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol naw im yes cus soem shit in skool


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this kid u hate is teasin you
and u wana beat his ass?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

naw 2 fight orita
2 homies vs surenios


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u goin to fight after school?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dunno if it right i dunno 
cus ya we tired of their shit and wana do some shti 

good thing im in red reppping lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just fight them fool


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

maybe i dunno im not backing or nuthing but here they get u for gangrealated and u suspended for fuken 9 day


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

would u get mad then?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol chat any one ?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

chat ?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

chat ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u mad?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nope im happy
cus i found all kinds of shit in j town for my display


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one im so damn bored


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

maybe


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

anyone??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no one.. im bored
hi rose
wit yo sexy ass


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol :ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT!!!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2006, 12:17 PM~5304043
> *FUCK CHAT!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Apr 24 2006, 03:32 PM~5305385
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2006, 12:17 PM~5304043
> *FUCK CHAT!!!
> *


I HATE CHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

everyone is mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 24 2006, 06:27 PM~5306239
> *I HATE CHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FUCK CHAT!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

everyone is pist off


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I would have been there but my internet was fucked up for a few hours.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

anyone up for it?? :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

any one?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

me?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I keep missing out.  Tomorrow?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What time?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

might not bee cus fuken lucy need to do homework


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

8 o clock


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ill be there she leaving yeaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric is mad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

7 30 ur time better for me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

8 for me i need to eat a gang of food n kick back my feet hurt from walking


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im in chat any one?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any 1


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

chat any one at 7 or 7 30 cali time?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad ill be in around 8:00 like always


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im not mad homie


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

ya


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

today right now at 730 ur time?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im goin in now poo head


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the day off but Im going to go swimming. :biggrin: Might not be on tonight.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

terrable


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 3 2006, 12:46 PM~5364026
> *terrable
> *


Cause you dont know how do swim or cause your not going to swim?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

becuse im not goin to swim for cryin out loud not hot enouf to


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 3 2006, 12:50 PM~5364062
> *becuse im not goin to swim  for cryin out loud not hot enouf to
> *


Its like 80 degrees here. Perfect for a little bbq and a nice swim.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just yourself? or some girls too? if so il b there for cryin out loud


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 3 2006, 12:55 PM~5364095
> *just yourself? or some girls too? if so il b there for cryin out loud
> *


Just some friends I havent seen in a while.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

yall doing it today?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys suck.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i may be in around 9


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

I CANT GO INTO THE CHAT IT WONT WORK ON MY COMPUTER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

who is down for it tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@May 8 2006, 04:38 PM~5392919
> *who is down for it tonight? :biggrin:
> *


Im down but what about the chat? :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul go to bang bus for petes sake


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2006, 07:42 PM~5392949
> *Im down but what about the chat?  :biggrin:
> *


si raul about the chat tonight


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@May 8 2006, 04:58 PM~5393089
> *si raul about the chat tonight
> *


rauls thinking of dirty things :uh:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2006, 05:42 PM~5392949
> *Im down but what about the chat?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WE'RE CHATING :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i am in


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears: i miss chat


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

cry me a river eric its your faul your sister cought u on bangbus


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

not that my moms fault for not paying the internet 
i think tommorw or friday ill be back on the net


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

:roflmao: 
good eric is about time


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric cant wait for his internet to come back on so he can look at bangbus


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm there right now


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 i cant chat form skool damn shame


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric is mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

f that


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

now rauls mad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anyone care to join, just me and some new girl


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i wish i could but it blocks chat here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 10 2006, 11:55 AM~5403896
> *i wish i could but it blocks chat here
> *


f that


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

BLAMO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what happend to that ?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

BLAMO BLAMO!!!!!
lol
is old i guess
you just missed it we were in the chat...

:roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its no more becuse ur gone eric just like gerka


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

:roflmao: 
careful gerka is in your classroom...


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2006, 01:00 PM~5403916
> *f that
> *


*F DAT SHIT!!*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 11 2006, 09:50 AM~5409309
> *F DAT SHIT!!
> *


SHOULDNT YOU BE COLORING RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

ANYONE IN THERE NOW??


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider92_@May 11 2006, 09:56 AM~5409355
> *ANYONE IN THERE NOW??
> *


YOU'LL NEVER KNOW UNLESS YOU CHECK :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

I DID AND THERES NO ONE IN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider92_@May 11 2006, 10:00 AM~5409388
> *I DID AND THERES NO ONE IN THERE  :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU ANSWERED YOUR OWN QUESTION :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

I WAS KINDA HINTING FER SOMONE TO GO IN THERE SMART ONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

DOUBLE POST :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 11 2006, 10:02 AM~5409407
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider92_@May 11 2006, 10:01 AM~5409403
> *I WAS KINDA HINTING FER SOMONE TO GO IN THERE SMART ONE  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


TOO EARLY WE ARE ALL IN THERE AT 8:00 PM USALLY ABOUT 6-8 OF US


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

YEA BUT I GOT KICKED OUTA SCHOOL AND I HAVE NO LIFE SO IM IN THERE NOW LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider92_@May 11 2006, 09:05 AM~5409429
> *YEA BUT I GOT KICKED OUTA SCHOOL AND I HAVE NO LIFE SO IM IN THERE NOW LOL
> *


Did you go too that one bike shop? You should do that.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

NAW I HAVNT GONE BUT ILL CHECK IT OUT SOMETIME


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 11 2006, 09:52 AM~5409326
> *SHOULDNT YOU BE COLORING RIGHT NOW :biggrin:
> *


*F DAT SHIT!!*

but really, i did color today. duhhh lol my art project is lookin good!!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I missed it. Saturday for sure.


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

CHAT NOW


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@May 13 2006, 05:41 AM~5420385
> *CHAT NOW
> *



:uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

every time i go in there no ones there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

go in arould 8 pm cali time theres people in there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 13 2006, 11:51 AM~5421621
> *go in arould 8 pm cali time theres people in there
> *


THATS PAST LITTLE BILLYS BED TIME :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tonight?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

8 ur time????????????? or 9?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 13 2006, 04:33 PM~5423035
> *8 ur time?????????????  or 9?
> *


8 OUR TIME


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

k ill be there


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one im bored


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im eatin dinner ill be in at 8 when i watch cops


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

k bitch


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 13 2006, 05:23 AM~5420412
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chat time fooooooooooooolz


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM IN :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

morning chat any one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

fuk it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

4 ppl here any one wana join


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 13 2006, 01:41 PM~5422209
> *THATS PAST LITTLE BILLYS BED TIME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

so when your in the chat room how do you post the pics or the links to the pics???


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u just copy paste the fuken tag or url of photobuket or imageshack


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i tried it but it didnt work for me


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

what 
why cant u 
just copy paste foo cus that what i do all the time in chat


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

you know how when you copy then you go back to paste, it wont let me paste it i go to right click it but it wont pop up


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

in were u type not the chat board man


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

or to paste hit alt and V at the same time


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:angry: i just tryed and it didnt work


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u got to highlite the url and the right click copy and then for the chat left click on the line u type then hit ctrl V at same time


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yea it didnt work fuck it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that suks ill show u tonight on chat bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok bitch


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

B)


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

!-(


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

B)


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

=( =)  lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

7 ur time or fuken 7 30?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

7:30 cali time


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

think not cus there a thunderstorm our way a big ass one it on the radio 

hopely it dont pass to hard


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here too :ugh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

got to chat now bitches


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one ?
or at fuken 730 or right now?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

im in for right now becuase what is 7:30 its 9:12 over here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

f that


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

once again its on tonight at 8


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anyone, i''m going to the chat


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

SOMONE GO IN THERE NOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@May 19 2006, 09:10 PM~5461326
> *:dunno:
> *


no one wants you there


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one ??????????/


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

I MISSED IT TODAY I ACTUALLY WENT OUT LOL

CASPER WUT U MEAN NO ONE WANTS ME THERE?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@May 21 2006, 05:11 PM~5466392
> *I MISSED IT TODAY I ACTUALLY WENT OUT LOL
> 
> CASPER WUT U MEAN NO ONE WANTS ME THERE?
> *


He means... *no one like's you*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

I NO THATS WHY IM ON HERE ALL THE TIME CUZ I HAVE NO FRIENDS AND NO ONE LIKES ME :roflmao: O AND IF ANYONES MAD ABOUT THOSE BULLSHIT POSTS I BEEN DOIN SHIT SRY BOUT THAT I WASNT EXACTLY SOBER SO I DIDNT KNOW WUT I WAS DOIN


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@May 21 2006, 05:56 PM~5466491
> *I NO THATS WHY IM ON HERE ALL THE TIME CUZ I HAVE NO FRIENDS AND NO ONE LIKES ME :roflmao: O AND IF ANYONES MAD ABOUT THOSE BULLSHIT POSTS I BEEN DOIN SHIT SRY BOUT THAT I WASNT EXACTLY SOBER SO I DIDNT KNOW WUT I WAS DOIN
> *


Now you just try cover you shit by makin up some bullshit excuse


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

NAW IM SERIOUS I AINT TRYIN TO GET BANNED OVER SOME STUPID SHIT LIKE RANDOM SMILIES


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 21 2006, 12:51 AM~5466483
> *He means... no one like's you
> *


not that fuked up ozzie :biggrin: ......


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 21 2006, 12:51 AM~5466483
> *He means... no one like's you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 21 2006, 09:21 AM~5467279
> *not that fuked up ozzie :biggrin: ......
> *


but its true eric he goes in there no one listens to him they just ignore him


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 21 2006, 05:52 PM~5469155
> *but its true eric he goes in there no one listens to him they just ignore him
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

PEOPLE DO LISTEN TO ME SO FUCK YOU


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@May 21 2006, 07:43 PM~5469703
> *PEOPLE DO LISTEN TO ME SO FUCK YOU
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

hes mad :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

WHOS MAD?? WHY DOES SOMONE ALWAYZ HAVE TO BE MAD?? WHY DOES SOMONE ALWAYZ SAY "HES MAD"?? WHY AM I STILL HERE?? PEACE :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@May 22 2006, 02:24 AM~5471247
> *WHOS MAD?? WHY DOES SOMONE ALWAYZ HAVE TO BE MAD?? WHY DOES SOMONE ALWAYZ SAY "HES MAD"?? WHY AM I STILL HERE?? PEACE :biggrin:
> *


I was about to ask that same question


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 22 2006, 08:57 AM~5472526
> *I was about to ask that same question
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes mad again


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one ?
at 7 30 cali time ?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

any body go to chat right now me and casper are in there :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

today at 7 30 p cali time ?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll try


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn im abouty to take the damn final im asleep dman im a fuk up


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the computer lab final dam i need this credit


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ill try to be here but i always seem to come late, eric dont come on here go to sleep so you pass dont want to ahve to repeat a class do you


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i dunno how i did was easy in times writing but the question parts fuked up i kno it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

7 30 or 8 cali time


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck u eric u should know the times now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe later.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok i don kno im taking my cusins bike aprt right now so id be done in like 10 minutes


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dont break anything like u did to omars frame


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

il go


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any one?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

did you guy chat to day???i think i came to late :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

NO ONE WAS THERE SO I LEFT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It was dead in there so I just left.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yea its still dead :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

come on guys :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

I THINK ITS KINDA LATE BUT IMA BOUT TO GO IN THERE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 27 2006, 08:02 PM~5507374
> *any one ?
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got some things to take care of but I will be in in a while.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

any one?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tonight at 8:00


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oks or at 730 ur time im a get in at 730 to see if any one ther si no ill wait till 8 ur time


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 29 2006, 06:24 PM~5516075
> *tonight at 8:00
> *


OK BUT DONT BE MAD


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric is goin to be the one thats mad


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where are you all?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

in another hour fool its not 8 yet


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's 9 o'clock central dufus, i'm going to sleep :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its 8 cali time noe is mad...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 29 2006, 06:11 PM~5516371
> *it's 9 o'clock central dufus, i'm going to sleep :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls happy but noes pist


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

IM THERE RIGHT NOW ANY ONE?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2006, 07:18 PM~5516418
> *IM THERE RIGHT NOW ANY ONE?
> *


GIVE ME 20 MINS OR SO


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 29 2006, 07:13 PM~5516386
> *rauls happy but noes pist
> *


*CUTT NUTT*


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 29 2006, 10:31 PM~5517760
> *CUTT NUTT
> *


LOL CUTT NUTT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 29 2006, 09:31 PM~5517760
> *CUTT NUTT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ALL RAPPERS GO TO THE CHAT ROOM NOW  CASPER THINKS HES GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 29 2006, 11:23 PM~5517958
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I think this name is going to stick


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@May 29 2006, 10:30 PM~5517980
> *ALL RAPPERS GO TO THE CHAT ROOM NOW   CASPER THINKS HES GOOD :biggrin:
> *


OMG


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i had a bad headache all day yesterday so i went to sleep early


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

w/e


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im in the chat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yup


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

becuse eric is in thee artisitcs?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 30 2006, 07:46 PM~5522935
> *becuse eric is in thee artisitcs?
> *


*whatsup cutt nutt* :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats old sanhoe nena


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ANY ONE????


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any oine ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

in now


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i m in :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

me 2


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

any one?????


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

I BEEN GONE FOR A WHILE BUT IM BACK SO IM GOIN IN THERE NOW


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 30 2006, 07:46 PM~5522935
> *becuse eric is in thee artisitcs?
> *


 :0 this tru?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the chat is open im there any one wana join


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

ok here we go


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wtf  wrong topic and forume i think


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 2 2006, 04:52 PM~5541302
> *:0 this tru?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad at his sister


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no u are she dont know u get that in ur head


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u better be in chat tonight fool paola is goin to be in there i talked to her today


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

at 8


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

raul donde estas?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 10:31 PM~5564620
> *rauls mad
> *


no
he is never mad!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Jun 7 2006, 05:05 AM~5566327
> *no
> he is never mad!
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY ONE EXCEPT CUTTY?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric il be in there to talk shit to u and get u mad again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

f that


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul gots alot of skid marks tonight


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 06:50 PM~5570545
> *raul gots alot of skid marks tonight
> *


 :uh: What are you doing looking at my ass?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

tell me how tonight goes cant make it today damn finals


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2006, 09:53 PM~5570559
> *:uh: What are you doing looking at my ass?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ahaha,, cutt nutt likes rauls ass? lol jk jk


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jun 8 2006, 10:48 AM~5573223
> *Ahaha,, cutt nutt likes rauls ass? lol jk jk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
it must be :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Jun 8 2006, 09:05 AM~5573289
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> it must be :biggrin:
> *


does it surprise you rosie? :scrutinize:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no fool u had ur batman underwear hangin on a line outside ur house dryein them off and i can see the skid marks from miles away *****


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any one down to chat tonight?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

chizat any one lol :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 10 2006, 06:55 PM~5586654
> *chizat any one lol :biggrin:
> *


fa sho


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

what time?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

8 o clock cali time


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk u 83
fuken slow ass internet is pissin me of


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk u 83
fuken slow ass internet is pissin me of


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

not any more it fuken got fast fuken dail up i hate this shit damn it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

be in chat tonight last nite paola was in there and u wernt


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahahah dont make me laugh i was ther remember pendejo 
but u left early


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

any one???


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill be there at 8


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

OK


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk the 2 minutes im there any body wana join?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one ?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

chat any one???? j/p iam going to bed, no ones on here


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 13 2006, 01:24 AM~5598899
> *chat any one???? j/p iam going to bed, no ones on here
> *


go to bed :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

sup.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jun 13 2006, 03:18 PM~5601935
> *go to bed  :uh:
> *


i did :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 13 2006, 06:03 PM~5602933
> *rauls mad
> 
> 
> ...


If only you knew...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

turned his back on the cam he was pist


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

at 730 ur time 
cus rosies here yepiiiiii 
for cutty


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck that im comin in at 8


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 13 2006, 09:06 PM~5602958
> *turned his back on the cam he was pist
> *


 a mem from dukes took this pic to post who was there.. :uh:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 13 2006, 09:10 PM~5602997
> *at 730 ur time
> cus rosies here yepiiiiii
> for cutty
> *


i be out in a bit


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 13 2006, 06:10 PM~5602997
> *at 730 ur time
> cus rosies here yepiiiiii
> for cutty
> *


she dont want me i alredy tryed


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 13 2006, 07:03 PM~5602933
> *rauls mad
> 
> 
> ...


*thug.*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 14 2006, 08:04 PM~5609332
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave: *Gangster,*


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one 
its time


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i will be there amigos


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

noe left all pissed


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BE BACK IN ,IN A FEW


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

danny got mad


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 08:29 PM~5620662
> *danny got mad
> *


NO I DIDNT I JUST DIDNT WANT TO CHAT WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why do you guys go in there and not say shit?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys missed out...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: burn fuken letters burn
lol


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2006, 10:50 PM~5621304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf!!!!!! i was buzzy cating this :0 








:0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls burning the blu rag


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 17 2006, 01:38 AM~5621949
> *wtf!!!!!! i was buzzy cating this  :0
> 
> 
> ...


You could have just bought some fish sticks?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 17 2006, 02:38 AM~5621949
> *wtf!!!!!! i was buzzy cating this  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NOT EVEN LEGAL SIZE YOUR BAIT WAS PROBALLY BIGGER YOU SHOULD HAVE THROWN THAT GUPPY BACK IN


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billys goin to be mad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 17 2006, 07:44 AM~5622396
> *rauls burning the blu rag
> *


no sir it was all paolas shit lol

and billy nice bait u got there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u burned all her shit eric? haha


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: yes sir


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Eric said he was sending it to hell where it belongs.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how mad were u when u burned it?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

not mad
just dont want that shit no more
im a move on fuk her lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

who the fuk is that ?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2006, 08:10 AM~5622479
> *You could have just bought some fish sticks?
> *


they dont taste the same :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 17 2006, 05:00 PM~5624212
> *they dont taste the same  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pussy is pussy billy some taste like fish tho gotta watch out for that shit


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 17 2006, 05:09 PM~5624249
> *pussy is pussy billy some taste like fish tho gotta watch out for that shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fucken cutty


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 17 2006, 04:09 PM~5624249
> *pussy is pussy billy some taste like fish tho gotta watch out for that shit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2006, 12:45 AM~5625557
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 18 2006, 08:00 AM~5626700
> *rauls mad
> *


pissed


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2006, 09:08 AM~5626721
> *pissed
> *


rauls too humble to ever be mad=.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well he is mad today just becuse he isnt a father yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 18 2006, 10:54 AM~5627247
> *well he is mad today just becuse he isnt a father yet
> *


Atleast Im not a son of a bitch. :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2006, 11:58 AM~5627262
> *Atleast Im not a son of a bitch.  :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2006, 11:58 AM~5627262
> *Atleast Im not a son of a bitch.  :0
> *


   :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat i miss in chat
i was in la expo juarez
and did not come tll 2 40 so i though no one would be there so i watched some tv


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2006, 12:27 PM~5627528
> *wat i miss in chat
> i was in la expo juarez
> and did not come tll 2 40 so i though no one would be there so i watched some tv
> *


What did you do in juarez? I was out swimming till like 10?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

no one was there yesterday


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

expo is a big ass like fair that happens in june and its all the month

it has bars
games
food 
tattos
shit like that
pirate cds dvds and toys lol
shit like that
it was cool but last years was better


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2006, 12:30 PM~5627549
> *expo is a big ass like fair that happens in june and its all the month
> 
> it has bars
> ...


did you get a tattoo?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

he got paola tatood on his arm lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

naw i did not 
lucy got a pussy ass hena one 
i wanted a real one naw jk my jefa wil fuken chop my nuts of fuk that


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

show us a pic eric i noe cutty wants to see that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Jun 18 2006, 12:36 PM~5627581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

id get a tat of a frog being sqished lol
casper get this one lol :rofl:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2006, 01:40 PM~5627601
> *id get a tat of a frog being sqished lol
> casper get this one lol :rofl:
> *


yea
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric got a tatto of a monkey


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

HE GOT THIS TATTOD CUTTY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha ya he got that shit on his back hella big


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

730 ur time?
like always then cutty get at 8 or 9 wat evers lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric ill be on earlyer tonight just to see if ur mad


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 18 2006, 06:53 PM~5628888
> *HE GOT THIS TATTOD CUTTY
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2006, 06:10 PM~5629000
> *730 ur time?
> like always then cutty get at 8 or 9 wat evers lol
> *


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 18 2006, 08:53 PM~5628888
> *HE GOT THIS TATTOD CUTTY
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT???????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got an idea. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2006, 07:02 PM~5634900
> *I got an idea.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will tell you guys in the chat.


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

there a chat tonight?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

CHAT SURE AINT HOW IT USED TO BE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nop to many people gettin mad


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 19 2006, 09:55 PM~5635887
> *nop to many people gettin mad
> *


AND YOUR THE MAIN ONE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Jun 19 2006, 08:53 PM~5635881
> *CHAT SURE AINT HOW IT USED TO BE
> *


Its missing something.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its raul and eric that get in fights in there all the time


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ITS BEEN GETTING BORING LATELY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

becuse danny aint in there no more


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2006, 09:56 PM~5635895
> *Its missing something.
> *


OR SOMEONE :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 19 2006, 09:58 PM~5635914
> *becuse danny aint in there no more
> *


IM ALWAYS HERE FOR YOU SON :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahahahaaha where do u get the impresion that i your son?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 19 2006, 10:01 PM~5635935
> *hahahahaaha where do u get the impresion that i your son?
> *


FROM THE CHILD SUPPORT THAT THEY TAKE FROM ME FOR YOU EVERY CHECK AND FROM THE FATHERS DAY GIFT YOU BOUGHT ME YESTERDAY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:twak: :twak: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 19 2006, 10:03 PM~5635946
> *FROM THE CHILD SUPPORT THAT THEY TAKE FROM ME FOR YOU EVERY CHECK AND FROM THE FATHERS DAY GIFT YOU BOUGHT ME YESTERDAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2006, 09:56 PM~5635895
> *Its missing something.
> *


me! :cheesy: lol jk jk. 
what up raullllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jun 19 2006, 09:43 PM~5636179
> *me!  :cheesy:  lol jk jk.
> what up raullllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2006, 10:49 PM~5636224
> *:dunno:
> *


You dont know, what?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jun 20 2006, 08:25 AM~5638235
> *You dont know, what?
> *


I dont know what it is.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2006, 10:20 AM~5638577
> *I dont know what it is.
> *


The chat isnt the same without me. :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2006, 11:50 AM~5639245
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:around:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 20 2006, 11:57 AM~5639297
> *:rofl:
> *


you okay eric? :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Erics just hapy cause hes going to get his frame back.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the chats better without nena


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 12:49 PM~5639608
> *the chats better without nena
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2006, 12:03 PM~5639332
> *Erics just hapy cause hes going to get his frame back.
> *


happy is not the word i think its fuken excited and cant wait and other emotions :biggrin:  
id like to see it in person cus i havent seen it for a good 5 or 6 months?
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics cryin hes finally gettin his fram bak


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears: so happy :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 12:49 PM~5639608
> *the chats better without nena
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 20 2006, 03:07 PM~5640493
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY ONE WANA ?
LIL SLOW TODAY ANY NEWBIES TO CHAT WANA JOIN?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 20 2006, 10:32 PM~5642857
> *ANY ONE WANA ?
> LIL SLOW TODAY ANY NEWBIES TO CHAT WANA JOIN?
> *


GO TO BED ALREADY ITS GETTING LATE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NAW IT ANIT LATE LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I almost forgot. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ANY ONE ELSE???THERES 7 RIGHT NOW :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad he wont b in tonight


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 08:06 PM~5653732
> *erics mad he wont b in tonight
> *


no hes pissed :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i havent been in the chat in the longest time.. :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jun 23 2006, 10:56 AM~5656888
> *i havent been in the chat in the longest time.. :0
> *


REALLY  WE DIDNT EVEN NOTICE


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2006, 11:25 AM~5657051
> *REALLY  WE DIDNT EVEN NOTICE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 23 2006, 12:33 PM~5657362
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hjahahaha good one danny


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AND EVERYONE THAT GOES IN THERE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FUK CUTTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.lez.hu/hentaitsop2.swf


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY ONE EXCEPT CUTTY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad becuse he got his shit pushed in


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2006, 05:10 PM~5658794
> *FUCK CHAT!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2006, 08:36 PM~5658907
> *http://www.lez.hu/hentaitsop2.swf
> *


 :angry:   :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

iam back from my lil trip,ill be there  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT!!!!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2006, 09:13 PM~5668023
> *FUCK CHAT!!!!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

FUCK


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls online at a coffee shop he cant get away from layitlow


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 25 2006, 09:18 PM~5668056
> *rauls online at a coffee shop  he cant get away from layitlow
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: STARBUCKS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

better not look at bangbus there the people will catch him


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

PEOPLE POST IN THIS TOPIC EVERYDAY AND ITS ONLY 46 PAGES LONG WTF


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

why aren't you there?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 17 2006, 02:38 AM~5621949
> *wtf!!!!!! i was buzzy cating this  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 29 2006, 11:03 AM~5689189
> *why aren't you there?
> *


This computer sucks.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 29 2006, 12:51 PM~5689525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

NOPE :biggrin: IM GOIN


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK CHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 30 2006, 09:25 PM~5697253
> *FUCK CHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ahhahaahhhah das why u used to go there hu 

any one gonna hit up the chat tonight?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any one like at 9 pm CALI time


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

*fuck u putos*


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one ???????????


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ANY ONE????


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

IM THERE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i missed caht for a parade in las cruces but all kinds of bitches lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric was gettin off on the bitches


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: some fine asss ones
it was a night parade shit
with the floats with x mas lights and shit it was cool
just cus there was all kidns of bitches lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u didnt get to take any home eric are u mad?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad becuse he didnt get to meet lucy


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:nono: SHE WAS ASLEEP


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well hes still mad eric


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 5 2006, 06:45 PM~5721719
> *well hes still mad eric
> *


Cutty fucked it up like he always does. :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 6 2006, 09:20 AM~5724637
> *Cutty fucked it up like he always does.  :uh:
> *


fuckin cutty :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

good im glad i fucked it up for raul


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

cuttys glad lol


----------



## swangin'n'bangin (Jul 4, 2006)

i'm in now


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

get in chat lazy fukerz


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics got gonareah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 7 2006, 03:11 PM~5733452
> *erics got gonareah
> *


cutty cant spell


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2006, 03:28 PM~5733529
> *cutty cant spell
> *


rauls still mad at not meetin lucy :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 7 2006, 03:33 PM~5733560
> *rauls still mad at not meetin lucy :uh:
> *


How can you not know how to spell a disease you have had 4 times?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad in general now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

my middle name is "inferno"


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2006, 04:35 PM~5733568
> *How can you not know how to spell a disease you have had 4 times?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

chat???any one?????


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

Fer sherrrr


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: GET YO ASS TO CHAT PEOPLE!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM IN :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2006, 08:53 PM~5739291
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 9 2006, 06:55 PM~5743606
> *:angry:
> *


Whats wrong?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics sittin at his computer cryin right now becuse his bike keeps gettin pushed back


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 10 2006, 04:56 PM~5748952
> *erics sittin at his computer cryin right now becuse his bike keeps gettin pushed back
> *


my full will be better then any of ur 2 whellers compined so
fuk it it takes time 
:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im polish up my green bike didnt have time to clean it yesterday after the show ill b in tonight prolly . and stop cryin eric


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u started it fuken cutty


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 11 2006, 10:01 AM~5748995
> *:biggrin:
> my full will be better then any of ur 2 whellers compined so
> fuk it it takes time
> ...


It will definatly be worth the wait, and definatly better then cutty's bikes haha just playin cutty


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric i didnt start nothing i just seen u not posting i thought u was cryin and just ideling on lil


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok???????
wat the fuk dose that mean?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

now ur mad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no im confused
w/e


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric just got kicked in the balls by his sister again


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NOT THERE I WAS KIKED IN THE HEAD TODAY
LOL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

she gave u a concusion hahah


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

MAYBE
DUNNO SHE KIKED ME HARD CUS I POKED HER IN HER LONJA WITH A PEN
AND SHIT
SHE KIKED ME IN MY HEAD CUS I DUKED AND THAT HOW I GOT KIKED


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

fuck the chat


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 10 2006, 05:19 PM~5749441
> *MAYBE
> DUNNO SHE KIKED ME HARD CUS I POKED HER IN HER LONJA WITH A PEN
> AND SHIT
> ...


fuck fool i wana play with ur sister too id poke her in the u know what


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Ed_@Jul 10 2006, 05:19 PM~5749443
> *fuck the chat
> *


Ed's mad


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul farted in chat last nite and made everyone leave


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

: :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 04:04 PM~5755272
> *raul farted in chat last nite and made everyone leave
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY ONE ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Later.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric go back to school all u do is sit on here all day :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

just like when you were unemployed.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM IN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cutty has an animal fetish now.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ANYBODY GOING IN TONIGHT TO HEAR ABOUT BILLYS DREAMS OF KISSING MEN AGAIN


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billys a ***


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be in later.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

I DONT HAVE SKOOL TILL AUG OR SEP FUK YEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ILL BE IN AROUND 8 PM


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 12 2006, 06:40 PM~5762774
> *ANYBODY GOING IN TONIGHT TO HEAR ABOUT BILLYS DREAMS OF KISSING MEN AGAIN
> *


FUCK U AND CUTTY!!!!!!!! NO IAM NOT MAD OR PISSES ETHER :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy is mad


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ey foo ima send the mo tomorrow n the spring


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats koo foo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/p.swf?video_id=ezrj...m9k2tiLyQcmQVKG


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

so whats the chat time??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

8 our time


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

is it 8 alrady?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

is it 8 alrady?


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ANYONE?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 10 2006, 05:01 PM~5748995
> *:biggrin:
> my full will be better then any of ur 2 whellers compined so
> fuk it it takes time
> ...


he owned cutty... haha


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 13 2006, 08:22 PM~5770121
> *ANYONE?
> *


no one wants to heard you gay ass storys :uh:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

BILLY'S MAD


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jul 14 2006, 11:48 AM~5773389
> *BILLY'S MAD
> *


NOPE TRYED OF HIS GAY ASS STORYS....LOL


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any one gonna go tonight?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 14 2006, 12:02 PM~5773442
> *NOPE TRYED OF HIS GAY ASS STORYS....LOL
> *


BILLYS THE ONE HAVING DREAMS ABOUT KISSING MEN AND HES CALLING ME GAY :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 14 2006, 10:06 PM~5776111
> *BILLYS THE ONE HAVING DREAMS ABOUT KISSING MEN AND HES CALLING ME GAY :uh:
> *


bull shit :0 u HAD THE DREAM


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GO TO BED BILLY IT PAST YOUR BEDTIME


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HIT UP CHAT PEEPS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  uffin: uffin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

dead.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i was mad last nite so i didnt go in


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh: you were mad i was fuken angry yesterday


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

where u throwin things around ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yes shovels im not mad today slept it of


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im mad i didnt get time to pick up my paycheck yesterday after work so i have to wait for the mail now to get it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wat the hell is your job


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

workin in street maintenence


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so your a hobbo pikin up trash


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im gona go bake a cake in a minute


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im goin to eat some kfc in a min


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuck you did you try the one that has smashed potatoe then corn then chiken en gravy stakd one its in layers


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 15 2006, 09:53 AM~5777966
> *fuck you did you try the one that has smashed potatoe then corn then chiken en gravy stakd one its in layers
> *


ya i had that last week its not bad


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls pissed off


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hees pist from your bull


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 15 2006, 11:00 AM~5778006
> *rauls pissed off
> *


cutty is mad


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 15 2006, 09:49 AM~5777941
> *im goin to eat some kfc in a min
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 15 2006, 10:00 AM~5778006
> *rauls pissed off
> *


The cheese fucks it all up. Gravy and cheese dont mix. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

palabra


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 15 2006, 10:37 AM~5777877
> *workin in street maintenence
> *


crazy.. i saw you driving home from work the other day :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 15 2006, 03:05 PM~5779088
> *crazy.. i saw you driving home from work the other day  :0
> *


yes i saw u too :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 15 2006, 04:05 PM~5779091
> *yes i saw u too  :biggrin:
> *


i think i saw you, first. i was walking.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

prolly i didnt see u till like right then and then i thought and was oh shit that was nena


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 15 2006, 03:16 PM~5779122
> *prolly i didnt see u till like right then and then i thought and was oh shit that was nena
> *


cuttys mad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

so so so bored any one up for chat 
newbies welcomed


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yawn


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 15 2006, 04:16 PM~5779122
> *prolly i didnt see u till like right then and then i thought and was oh shit that was nena
> *


i saw your mustach thingy and was like :0H MY GOSH.. ITS CUTTY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ill be in tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2006, 07:58 PM~5785062
> *Ill be in tonight.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: who cares.












lol just kidding.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where are you now? I was really tired. I only stayed up till 10.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what does your signature mean raul i dont get it?


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

its hes waiting list for parts i think........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

still dont get it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its retarted


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry: :angry: dont say that :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul wont get mad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i was just fuken playin nager


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i was just fuken playin nager


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 17 2006, 03:17 PM~5789799
> *what does your signature mean raul i dont get it?
> *


waiting list.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nager? what that


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what # am i raul


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

14,00000000000000000000000000000


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 17 2006, 03:47 PM~5789973
> *what # am i raul
> *


#3


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls fav number too


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

thats cool i thought i was #7 for a minute 3 koo with me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :0 :machinegun: 3


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

your whoring up the server cutty :angry: :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 17 2006, 03:58 PM~5790050
> *your whoring up the server cutty  :angry:  :angry:
> *


X1400


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

x 13,0000000000000000


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No one was in there all night.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

same tonight
any one 
?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 04:47 PM~5789981
> *14,00000000000000000000000000000
> *


ey foo u gotten the mo n spring?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i did im send it out friday foo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

eu foo how many coils did u cut out on urs?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

2


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

cut 3 on mine foo


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ight


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cutty cut the cheese.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY ONE?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

missed it


----------



## 209.R (Jan 5, 2006)

wat time tonight? hyeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric wont b in chat tonight his sister cought him on bangbus and kick him in the nutz


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CHAT SUCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 20 2006, 07:26 PM~5813371
> *CHAT SUCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FUCK CHAT!!!!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

go in there now


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

im boredddddddddd


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any body?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 20 2006, 09:04 PM~5813664
> *FUCKIN  CATS!!!!
> *


:uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 21 2006, 03:08 AM~5814985
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 21 2006, 05:02 AM~5815094
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 21 2006, 01:29 PM~5817761
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


How come you didnt say all that when you met him at the Devotion show?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

he was scared


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 02:58 PM~5818398
> *he was scared
> *


speaking of scared...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol what?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 05:02 PM~5819036
> *lol what?
> *


See, you wont even admit it.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics in there bangbusin it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 08:51 PM~5820067
> *erics in there bangbusin it
> *


YOU PROBALLY GAVE HIM THE PASS WORDS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cuttys mad.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thank you i aprecate it yaaaaaa great music


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 09:00 PM~5820122
> *thank you i aprecate it yaaaaaa great music
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DUDE IM THERE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK IT NOTHING ELSE TO DO :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Already?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i'am back  :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric got cought by his sister last nite might not be on tonight


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

somebody go to chat. im boooredd


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 23 2006, 01:30 AM~5825656
> *i'am back    :biggrin:
> *


YOU WERE GONE


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

R.B.K. WATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 23 2006, 09:36 PM~5829888
> *YOU WERE GONE
> *


camping hot ass fuck!!!!


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

auhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i will make a special guest apperance tonite. :cheesy: 


just playing. ill try and go in toonite


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

NOTHING ROC FAGGET AHHHAHAHAHAHHHAHHAHAH PINCHE JOTO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

WAT TIME TODAY?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

has anyone purchased from Aztlan.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one ?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

mmkay


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I havent bought from aztlan in years, but I know they usually sell good stuff as far as quality goes. their prices are steep though.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

all you need to know is DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics wont be in tonight his sister cought him again


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what he do


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

his sister cought him jacking off to bangbus on her computer


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

tell me your lying cutty


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im not erics a pervert


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dam thats disgusting as fuk


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dam thats disgusting as fuk


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dam thats disgusting as fuk


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you were lyin to me bitch. :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what makes u say that?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hey cutty did you ask your mom about my little favor i realy needed. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

well did you ask.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

naw not yet i forgot i will tomorow 4 sure


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

okay


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one mo fos>?]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how did u sneek back on the computeR?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 08:51 PM~5849489
> *how did u sneek back on the computeR?
> *


good question


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

word


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric is back in tonight


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: ANY ONE ?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo any one up its already time but not many ppls here


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

il be back ima kick my chihuahuas to relieve some stress :angry: :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: lol tha is anamal crulty ill get peta on ur ass :rofl:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i was playing i would never hurt my dogs.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

iam there in a min :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i shoot them with bb guns lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

who you shoot?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

my dogs
lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i did it to my old rott funny ass hell he squeeld like a bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ur a real gangsta now eric


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

eric i zoomd in on the good part true too :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i killed a bird with my gun and wen it fell i put 2O bbs in em then i burned em it was cool till it stank


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I cant see the post about that i started stuff for sell can any one else see it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

look in the 2nd or 3rd pages


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

never mind they moved it to the market


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what?? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chat was cool last night.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

were you mad wen u did your signature raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 29 2006, 09:18 AM~5864224
> *were you mad wen u did your signature raul.
> *


no. Were you mad when you read it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no i was scared


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So was cutty.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what does it mean?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

it means, if you like what Im doing, your going to like it even more.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i like what you do i dont hate you.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

were you get it at


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

get what?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

that shit on your signature you get it of a book.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anyone care to join me?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

wazzup


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HIT UP THE LIVE CHAT DAS WERE WE ALL AT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ight den wat topic iz it on


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=chat

GO TO DAT LINK


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Prolifik (Jul 17, 2006)

all up in that bish


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i`m in.. B0RED TO THE CORE OF THE EARTHH


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

what up bitches!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one since its so damn full


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

need more people me,cutty and casper r in there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric got mad


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

FUCK ERIC!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 08:19 AM~5880458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul is mad he broke his bike


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 06:19 AM~5880458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super man to the rescue lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes flyin fool he knock the scrap over


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

in the jungle the wild jungle the scrap sleeps tonight. 

he got knockt out


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 04:45 PM~5883839
> *hes flyin fool he knock the scrap over
> *


its raul when he getts mad at his sureno freinds lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

prolly is how raul dresses when hes at home


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

when he watchin the soccer game he acts like he playing :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats cuttys dream of the white guy fucking up things.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

told u raul would b mad


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 04:54 PM~5883919
> *Thats cuttys dream of the white guy fucking up things.
> *


 :dunno: i dont get it????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty you talk to much shit.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 1 2006, 05:23 PM~5884061
> *cutty you talk to much shit.
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy is the topic hoe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 05:01 PM~5884272
> *lil guy is the topic hoe
> *


X100 a day


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

its broken


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 1 2006, 05:02 PM~5884281
> *its broken
> *


u broke it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im not the topic hoe 

and f you cutty :angry:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

sup


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy is mad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 1 2006, 06:28 PM~5884829
> *any one
> *


where ya been?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 06:53 PM~5885026
> *where ya been?
> *


hes been mad at school


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

WHERES EVERYONE??????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Look. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=277327&st=0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how can you be a biger whore than me. :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry: bullshit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno: wanst even trying.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yes 1000 post bitches. :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hurry up lil guy.. its ur 1000th post..
fuckin whore


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

thank you sic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 2 2006, 09:45 AM~5888756
> *yes 1000 post bitches. :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WOW I REMEMBER MY FISRT 1000 POST LIKE IN TO MONTHS LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TOOOK U A WHILE DUNNO WHY IF I WAS NOT A WHORE LIKE UR LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

vagina


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What time today?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

12:30 am


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No, I already know what time your getting jumped. What time are you going to chat?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 cuttys getin jumped ill bring bats for all :cheesy:.

lets linch him :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

w/e 12 30 am is chat time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 05:43 PM~5891802
> *w/e 12 30 am is chat time
> *


cuttys mad.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im pissed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 05:49 PM~5891838
> *im pissed
> *


cutty just sharted his diapers.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahahah shit i just get in at 8 20 my time dunno wat ur time lol


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: what is this chat u speak of????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

where is everyone?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:guns:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its no fun witout eric and cutty in here


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

whoreing up the topic


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea so? :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WTF IZ GOIN ON PEEPZ.... :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

just whoring, the usual.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:05 PM~5897998
> *just whoring, the usual.
> *


  EY ENE U GOT A BIKE?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice avitar gangsta.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:06 PM~5898002
> *nice avitar gangsta.
> *


THANX BRO.... :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ya mynes geting worked on :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ANY PICS OF IT?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul gots his bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no just wait and see. :biggrin: 

its geting workd on by a legend. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how do you know cutty :scrutinize:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

member i meet u at san jose street low and u gave raul ur frame


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:15 PM~5898051
> *raul gots his bike
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuckin cutty you let the cat outa the bag.

and that was a difrent frame too.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes all mad now i exposed his ass


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yes bitch. 

your gona get yours RAT.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:24 PM~5898117
> *hes all mad now i exposed his ass
> *


 :0 HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

and your goin to get a bike with no pinstripe


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:26 PM~5898134
> *yes bitch.
> 
> your gona get yours RAT.
> *


 :0 LIL GUY'S MAD


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty you just fucked up BIGTIME.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:27 PM~5898143
> *and your goin to get a bike with no pinstripe
> *


 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:28 PM~5898156
> *cutty you just fucked up BIGTIME.
> *


CUTTY HE SAID UR ON HIS HIT LIST! :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

should i b scared? :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im just playing cutty,your the only guy i would trust to pinstripe my frame.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:31 PM~5898188
> *should i b scared? :uh:
> *


I GOT UR BACK.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:31 PM~5898192
> *im just playing cutty,your the only guy i would trust to pinstripe my frame.
> *


OR......U CAN GO TO ANGELO....THAT DID MY BIKE N ALL THE CARS IN OUR CLUB....PERO CUTTY GOT TALENT TO.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

angelo im sure is alot more money


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so are you still doin my frame cutty.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yes sir


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:40 PM~5898229
> *angelo im sure is alot more money
> *


HEZ HELLA GOOD THO.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty got talent too.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:46 PM~5898271
> *cutty got talent too.
> *


YEA HE DUZ.... :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

EY CUTTY IF ANGELO DONT DO MY TRIKE WOULD U B ABLE 2?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya u should of had me do ur bike u have now


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

for real.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:56 PM~5898337
> *ya u should of had me do ur bike u have now
> *


I JUZ HAD 2 GET THAT DEAL WILE IT WAZ HERE.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:27 PM~5898143
> *and your goin to get a bike with no pinstripe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice job.

is it hard to pinstripe


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:58 PM~5898351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ugly as fuck can u do mine that ugly please??????? :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u have to have a steady hand and concentrate


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:02 PM~5898380
> *u have to have a steady hand and concentrate
> *


so u have to jack off the night before??????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:02 PM~5898378
> *ugly as fuck can u do mine that ugly please??????? :biggrin:
> *


yup i will make it uglyer with a whole can of paint dumped onto the frame


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

why dont u use tape to outline it

do u do it free hand?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:03 PM~5898384
> *yup i will make it uglyer with a whole can of paint dumped onto the frame
> *


  sounds good


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 06:04 PM~5884296
> *u broke it
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:04 PM~5898390
> *why dont u use tape to outline it
> 
> do u do it free hand?
> *


ya free hand tape gets in the way i tryed it as a guide


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:00 PM~5898371
> *nice job.
> 
> is it hard to pinstripe
> *


have you ever tried it? :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

just shut up furburger im talkin to cutty.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy is mad


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:03 PM~5898384
> *yup i will make it uglyer with a whole can of paint dumped onto the frame
> *


as long as u make it look perfessional by smeringit all over :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:07 PM~5898405
> *just shut up furburger im talkin to cutty.
> *


is it hard to masterbate


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

good job cutty you gota have skills to do it free hand.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:08 PM~5898412
> *as long as u make it look perfessional by smeringit all over  :biggrin:
> *


i sure will ill do a rambow color with some flowers presed into the wet paint


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:07 PM~5898405
> *just shut up furburger im talkin to cutty.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy wants afight


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no not now


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 CUTTYS BIKE IS CLOWNIN! :biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

CUTTYS BIKE(S) ARE GANKSTURR


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

word


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for reals


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 3 2006, 05:26 PM~5898497
> *CUTTYS BIKE(S) ARE GANKSTURR
> *


X2. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i wana be like cutty


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:10 PM~5898426
> *i sure will ill do a rambow color with some flowers presed into the wet paint
> *


can u put iam gay under the rainbow???give it some thought


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

word


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 3 2006, 05:26 PM~5898497
> *CUTTYS BIKE(S) ARE GANKSur 13
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:33 PM~5898553
> *can u put iam gay under the rainbow???give it some thought
> *


i can put billy is a gay homosexual


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:35 PM~5898575
> *i can put billy is a gay homosexual
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: I THINK THAT FITS HIS PERSONALITY!N HIS LIFE!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i knew he would like it i cought him at socios show lookin at dudes asses


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 03:27 PM~5898143
> *and your goin to get a bike with no pinstripe
> *


Is that really a bad thing?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for lil guy it is no need to talk shit on my pinstripe fool its just as good


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:38 PM~5898607
> *i knew he would like it i cought him at socios show lookin at dudes asses
> *


hey lil criminal was right there 2 looking  so he can laughf he was the one pointing them out :roflmao:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

U WANNA BOX ABOOT IT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:38 PM~5898607
> *i knew he would like it i cought him at socios show lookin at dudes asses
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

why drag lil criminal into it ? i saw u ur eyes got big at that one coyboys ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:39 PM~5898629
> *for lil guy it is no need to talk shit on my pinstripe fool its just as good
> *


How much for extra white dots?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

them are free if u want them or not


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:41 PM~5898642
> *hey lil criminal was right there 2 looking   so he can laughf he was the one pointing them out :roflmao:
> *


LOL NAH BRO I WA$ CHECKIN OUT DA ENA$  ....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 04:45 PM~5898677
> *LOL NAH BRO I WA$ CHECKIN OUT DA ENA$  ....
> *


i was checkin out rosa for the short time she stayed :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:46 PM~5898680
> *i was checkin out rosa for the short time she stayed  :angry:
> *


X2....SHE TOOK ME BACK 2 ARIZONA....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 04:52 PM~5898730
> *X2....SHE TOOK ME BACK 2 ARIZONA....
> *


i had a wet dream of her that nite after the show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 3 2006, 04:42 PM~5898644
> *U WANNA BOX ABOOT IT
> *


pm sent.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:53 PM~5898746
> *i had a wet dream of her that nite after the show
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:43 PM~5898652
> *why drag lil criminal into it ?  i saw u ur eyes got big at that one coyboys ass
> *


 :0 COWBOY AT A LOWRIDER SHOW :cheesy: MUST HAVE BEAN CUTTYS UNCLE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 04:52 PM~5898730
> *X2....SHE TOOK ME BACK 2 ARIZONA....
> *


Nevada?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 good comeback


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cuttys mad


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya really good one asshole


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 06:22 PM~5899015
> *ya really good one asshole
> *


NO NEED TO CUSS!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For pete sake.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i soiled my pants. 
FUCK!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

go change em now and dont do it again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

right


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul come to the fremont car bike show put on by chicano legacy club sat


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

will do, gota find my spider man ones. :0 

they glow in the dark. :0 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:30 PM~5899101
> *right
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:31 PM~5899113
> *raul come to the fremont car bike show put on by chicano legacy club sat
> *


Im not going to be in town.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dam foo im goin to be only bike there takin everythin


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:35 PM~5899157
> *dam foo im goin to be only bike there takin everythin
> *


great


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

chat any one???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Insomnia's a B!tch :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i am gonna crash


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Last night sucked.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: about to send pm lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:rofl::rofl: cutty wtf


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 4 2006, 07:48 PM~5905681
> *:rofl::rofl: cutty wtf
> *


no thats raul when hes over excited


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you should see me exited. :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

do u pee your pants?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 07:41 PM~5905643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cuttys daily jack off routine.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad becuse he got cought


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE>?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what is JACK OFF?

yea cutty i pee my pants.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wheres everyone?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

aqui estoy raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 4 2006, 09:26 PM~5906169
> *aqui estoy raul.
> *


have you ever been in the chat?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no psp wont let me,and i need a new java crap.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 4 2006, 09:41 PM~5906238
> *no psp wont let me,and i need a new java crap.
> *


Dont you have a computer?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

my brothers on it now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lyrical nerd?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yes.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

well im going to sleep,goodnight,


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 4 2006, 11:12 PM~5906429
> *well im going to sleep,goodnight,
> *


ABOUT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry: still here


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

FUCK :angry: LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy: got u in my trap.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 4 2006, 11:35 PM~5906563
> *:cheesy: got u in my trap.
> *


O SHIT :around:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

NO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

NO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

LATER


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Two little dirty whores


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

once again Insomnia's a bitch :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh: no one cares


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad he pooped his diaper


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We got some work done last night.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

he worked on the corner


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

post whore


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

am i a whore.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

am i a whore.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

am i a whore.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

am i a whore.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

am i a whore.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

am i a whore.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 5 2006, 11:46 AM~5907744
> *:uh: no one cares
> *


 :twak: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

well they dont.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> well they dont.
> fuck the shit talkin homeboy! Im here to past time and learn somethen.  definatly not to start no SHIT or take no SHIT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE?????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

NO


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 5 2006, 09:41 PM~5910075
> *NO
> *


LIL GUYS MAD HIS PSP WONT LET HIM ON AND HIS COMPUTER WONT ETHER


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:angry: :angry:   :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its okay buddy.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 5 2006, 10:16 PM~5910256
> *its okay buddy.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 5 2006, 08:46 PM~5910102
> *LIL GUYS MAD HIS PSP WONT LET HIM ON AND HIS COMPUTER WONT ETHER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whats so funny.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2006, 10:58 PM~5910468
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 5 2006, 10:03 PM~5910506
> *whats so funny.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ANY ONE?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2006, 11:04 PM~5910513
> *:dunno:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 6 2006, 08:33 AM~5911977
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: How have you been?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wheres Eric been?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric got busted by his sister he aint seein the computer for a while


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

He hasnt been on for days. I wonder if his internet got cut off? He would still post from school if something happened. I wonder if it has something to do with the floods out there?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i think lil criminal shot him :guns:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

good he was a waste of space anyways


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 6 2006, 12:36 PM~5912972
> *good he was a waste of space anyways
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I told you we dont want to see pics of your mom anymore. :barf:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2006, 10:55 AM~5912255
> *He hasnt been on for days. I wonder if his internet got cut off? He would still post from school if something happened. I wonder if it has something to do with the floods out there?
> *


A LIGHTNING STORM TOTALY FRIED HIS COMPUTER HE WONT HAVE IT BACK FOR LIKE 3 WEEKS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul likes to look at man boobs not girls


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 6 2006, 01:13 PM~5913096
> *A LIGHTNING STORM TOTALY FRIED HIS COMPUTER HE WONT HAVE IT BACK FOR LIKE 3 WEEKS
> *


That sucks. Tell him I said whats up.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

YEA ILL TELL HIM


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL HE DOESNT NOE WAT TO DO WITH OUT LIL HE WAS GOING CRAZY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 6 2006, 01:19 PM~5913120
> *LOL HE DOESNT NOE WAT TO DO WITH OUT LIL HE WAS GOING CRAZY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not only that but his bangbus and 88by88 websites


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes gotta jack of to his sisters eightteen magazine


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

OR HE CAN JUST DO WAT YOU DO JACK OF TO THE O.C


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

but he dont have any OC episodes


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

HE WAANTS TO BORROW YOURS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 6 2006, 01:35 PM~5913187
> *OR HE CAN JUST DO WAT YOU DO JACK OF TO THE O.C
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 6 2006, 01:40 PM~5913211
> *HE WAANTS TO BORROW YOURS
> *


so he can get his cemen all over it :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ITS PROBABLY ALREADY COVERED


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not even foo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 6 2006, 01:43 PM~5913227
> *ITS PROBABLY ALREADY COVERED
> *


 :barf:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls enjoyin it


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 6 2006, 02:52 PM~5913264
> *rauls enjoyin it
> *


are you guys hatin on my show


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 6 2006, 03:55 PM~5913716
> *are you guys hatin on my show
> *


not me they are


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 6 2006, 04:56 PM~5913724
> *not me they are
> *


haters. cant wait till faLl.
NEW 0.C. SEASON!! :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

really i got the sesion 1 for prison break too


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 6 2006, 05:00 PM~5913741
> *really i got the sesion 1 for prison break too
> *


that show is crazy. crappy ending to the 1st season tho, now i dont know what happened :angry: damn punks


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

season 2 starts this week


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK THE OC!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls all mad becuse he cant be cool like me n nena


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats exactly why Im mad. You hit it right on the nose.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: oc wtf gay sit is that, cutty i thought u wasuposted to be a gang banger or something :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 6 2006, 04:31 PM~5913855
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: oc wtf gay sit is that, cutty i thought u wasuposted to be a gang banger or something :uh:
> *


fool its not my ocs i have other fools livin here :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

bull shit in your room they live???


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

naw all the dvds are stored in my room tho


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 6 2006, 05:33 PM~5913867
> *fool its not my ocs i have other fools livin here :uh:
> *


 :uh: FOOL DONT LIE YOU NOE THERE YOURS


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 6 2006, 05:36 PM~5913880
> *:uh: FOOL DONT LIE YOU NOE THERE YOURS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: no lieing now cutty


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

poon jabi


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

cuttys trying to change the topic now


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

w/e


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cutty, did you go to that chicano legacy show?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i did go to check it out i didnt enter tho it was kinda small only 15 cars and like 6 bikes i should of enterd i would of taken everything the bikes there was nothing on myne


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2006, 05:12 PM~5913787
> *FUCK THE OC!!!!
> *


FUCK YOU!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 6 2006, 05:40 PM~5913904
> *cuttys trying to change the topic now
> *


Stop hatin billy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 6 2006, 07:57 PM~5914934
> *FUCK YOU!!!
> *


I see that smile on your face.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SOMEBODY NEED TO CREATE A NEW LOWLOW BIKE MAG. ALL YOU NEED IS SOME EXTRA GRIP A FEW ADVERTISERS AND SOME BAD ASS BIKES.
(SELL THOSE BITCHES CHEAP)
AINT HARD TO FIND BIKES I SEE UM ERY DAY HERE ON LIL


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 6 2006, 08:58 PM~5914944
> * billy i love you!!!!
> *


i know u do. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im back bitches!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 7 2006, 09:23 AM~5917351
> *im back bitches!!! :biggrin:
> *


where wher u?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i was at neverland ranch.  ouch













na i was home sleeping all day.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i was at neverland ranch.  ouch













na i was home sleeping all day.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i was at neverland ranch.  ouch













na i was home sleeping all day.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i was at neverland ranch.  ouch













na i was home sleeping all day.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i was at neverland ranch.  ouch













na i was home sleeping all day.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i was at neverland ranch.  ouch













na i was home sleeping all day.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

vs. :angry: =


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE??


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i`m waitin..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 7 2006, 08:07 PM~5921222
> *i`m waitin..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 08:18 PM~5921296
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

CHAT ANYONE?

what ido to go in chat, gimi steps.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 7 2006, 08:23 PM~5921349
> *CHAT ANYONE?
> 
> what ido to go in chat, gimi steps.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how you go in??


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 7 2006, 08:29 PM~5921397
> *how you go in??
> *


SHIT....BEATS ME....I FUCKS UP EVERYTIME I TRY TO GET IN....DAM CHAT.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

hahahah


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i wana go in but dont know how.  :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 7 2006, 08:29 PM~5921397
> *how you go in??
> *


SHIT....BEATS ME....I FUCKS UP EVERYTIME I TRY TO GET IN....DAM CHAT.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 7 2006, 08:38 PM~5921445
> *hahahah
> *


FUNNY HUH.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ANY ONE????


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 7 2006, 08:45 PM~5921518
> *i wana go in but dont know how.   :angry:
> *


DOWN LOAD THE JAVA SHIT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT!!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2006, 08:50 AM~5924213
> *FUCK CHAT!!!!
> *


FUCK YOU!!!! 






:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 8 2006, 03:35 PM~5926813
> *FUCK YOU!!!!
> :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 03:40 PM~5926850
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

you fuckers gotta stop whoring .......... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK WHORING


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hoeing


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 8 2006, 04:13 PM~5927087
> *:0
> *


 :tongue:   :wave:  :biggrin: :0  :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 04:17 PM~5927126
> *i would love to rape a lil girl
> *


 :uh: cutty gots some problems :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 ME 2! :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 8 2006, 04:15 PM~5927109
> *you fuckers gotta stop whoring .......... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


RED IS MAD!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 05:58 PM~5927738
> *RED IS MAD!!!!!
> *


HU GIVES A FUCK.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 06:05 PM~5927785
> *HU GIVES A FUCK.
> *


YOUR JUST MAD BECAUSE U DONT GET IT BECAUSE U CANT COME IN CHAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 04:54 PM~5927711
> *i like lil boy penis they make me so horney
> *


 :uh: now u got problems billy


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 06:11 PM~5927816
> *I KNOW BILLY I HAVE PROBLEMS THATS WHY IAM GOING TO CONSULING 4 IT
> *


 :uh: AT LEAST YOUR TRYING TO FIX YOUR PROBLEMS  UNLIKE CRIMINAL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 06:08 PM~5927807
> *YOUR JUST MAD BECAUSE U DONT GET IT BECAUSE U CANT COME IN CHAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


EXATAMUNDO!U WON A PISTOLWHIP!HOW DUZ IT FEEL BITCH.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billys goin to have no freinds


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 06:13 PM~5927827
> *:uh: IM SAD CUZ MY FUCKIN TRIKE SUX AND IT WONT NEVER BEAT LIL CRIMINALS!
> *


I TOLD U BILLY!U GOT IN OVER UR HEAD!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 06:17 PM~5927850
> *EXATAMUNDO!U WON A PISTOLWHIP!HOW DUZ IT FEEL BITCH.
> *


YES!!!!WHEN DO I GET MY PRIZE??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 06:19 PM~5927866
> *I AM SORRY GUYS BUT IAM LEAVING THE LOWRIDER THING BECAUSE I WAS RIDING MY WACK ASS 2 WHELLER BIKE AND A SURENO PUNKED ME OFF IT AND THEN SLAPED ME AND I DIDNT DO NOTHING BUT SAY THANK U SIR...... :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD U NOT TO MESS WITH THE SURENOS OUT THERE.....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: THE NXT CAR SHOW!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 06:23 PM~5927901
> *:0  :biggrin:  THE NXT CAR SHOW!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 06:23 PM~5927898
> *I DIDNT WANNA BRING MY TRIKE TO THE CAR SHOWS CUZ I DIDNT WANNA GET CLOWND IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY AND I NO MY TRIKE SUX BUT I JUZ WANNA B LIKE MY DAD RAUL. :biggrin:
> *


DAM BILLY I FEEL SORRY 4 U BRO.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 06:27 PM~5927935
> * DAM BILLY I FEEL SORRY 4 U BRO.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 06:23 PM~5927898
> *I DIDNT WANNA BRING MY TRIKE TO THE CAR SHOWS CUZ I DIDNT WANNA GET CLOWND IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY AND I NO MY TRIKE SUX BUT I JUZ WANNA B LIKE MY DAD RAUL. :biggrin:
> *


DAM BILLY I FEEL SORRY 4 U BRO.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 06:33 PM~5927967
> *I HAVE GENITAL HURPIES
> *


I FEEL SORRY 4 U....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

he wont only get clowned but his shit will get broken


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 05:35 PM~5927980
> *I have a yeast infection
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 06:36 PM~5927991
> *
> *


DAM U GOT YEST INFECTION!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no read again fool i quoted u


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 06:38 PM~5928007
> *no read again fool i quoted u
> *


U QUOTED ME TRYING TO TELL MY THAT U GOT YESINFECTION!!!! WTF I WOULDENT TELL ANY BODY IF I HAD THAT I GEUSS U LIKE PEOPLE THINKING YOUR SIC :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 06:35 PM~5927980
> *I NEVER HAD ANY PUSSY B 4....AND I HAD A SLEEP OVER WITH MY "GUY FRIEND" AND I WENT TO SLEEP 4 A LIL WILE AND MY ASS WAS SORE WEN I WOKE UP....
> *


I FEEL SORRY 4 U BRO.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 06:40 PM~5928030
> *U QUOTED ME TRYING TO TELL MY THAT U GOT YESINFECTION!!!! WTF I WOULDENT TELL ANY BODY IF I HAD THAT I GEUSS U LIKE PEOPLE THINKING YOUR SIC :uh:
> *


DAM HOMIE DID THOSE RESIN FUMES GET TO U?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 06:42 PM~5928062
> *I WISH I COULD BE A NORTE LIKE ERIC ROMAS
> *


KEEP WISHING


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahahaha eric ramos aint not norteno he a sureno now


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 06:44 PM~5928087
> *I WISH I COULD B LIKE LIL CRIMINAL N CUTTY....BUT IM JUZ A FAKE SCRAP WIT A FUCKD UP TRIKE.
> *


O WELL BITCH IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 06:48 PM~5928125
> *hahahaha eric ramos aint not norteno he a sureno now
> *


 I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 06:49 PM~5928135
> *IAM TRIED OF ACTING LIKE U SAID STUFF SO I QUIT
> *


OK I WIN QUITER :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 06:48 PM~5928125
> *hahahaha eric ramos aint not norteno he a sureno now
> *


HE BEN A SCRAP.HE WAZ EVEN THROWIN UP "3"IN HIS GAY ASS PIC HE TOOK WITH HIS FRAME THATS TO GOOD 4 HIM.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

WHAT TIME DO WE USUWLY START CHAT????I FORGOT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

U GUYS WHORE TO MUCH


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 8 2006, 06:59 PM~5928237
> *U GUYS WHORE TO MUCH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 8 2006, 06:59 PM~5928237
> *U GUYS WHORE TO MUCH
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 8 2006, 06:59 PM~5928237
> *U GUYS WHORE TO MUCH
> *


WHY U CHANGE IT CASPER???? DID U GET SCARED?????DIDNT FEEL LIKE ARGUING??????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 07:01 PM~5928262
> *WHY U CHANGE IT CASPER???? DID U GET SCARED?????DIDNT FEEL LIKE ARGUING??????
> *


LOL MAN CASPER N BILLY R SUM PUSSYS.....


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 07:00 PM~5928250
> *I WISH I WASNT A NORTETA THEN I COULD JOIN THEE ARTISTICS
> *


DONT WORRY BILLY WHE STILL WOULDNT LET YOU IN


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 07:02 PM~5928278
> *LOL MAN CASPER N BILLY R SUM PUSSYS.....
> *


FUCK U ......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 8 2006, 05:59 PM~5928237
> *U GUYS WHORE TO MUCH
> *


becasue cuttys a whore.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 8 2006, 07:03 PM~5928286
> *DONT WORRY LIL CRIMINAL WHE STILL WOULDNT LET YOU IN
> *


THIS IS HOW HE HAD IT AT FRIST THEM HE GOT SCARED, AND CHANGED IT TO "U GUYS WHORE TO MUCH" WHAT A *** CASPER IS.......


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 07:05 PM~5928317
> *THIS IS HOW HE HAD IT AT FRIST THEM HE GOT SCARED, AND CHANGED IT TO "U GUYS WHORE TO MUCH" WHAT A *** CASPER IS.......
> *


AWW WTF?CASPERS TALKIN SHIT?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul always got my name in his mouth


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 07:08 PM~5928355
> *AWW WTF BILLY U LEFT ME FOR CUTTY
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 06:10 PM~5928373
> *raul always got my name in his mouth
> *


you cant even get a piece of gum in your mouth.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 07:10 PM~5928373
> *rauls always on my mind
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

keep talkin raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 8 2006, 07:11 PM~5928386
> *AAAWW WTF IMA BITCH AND I NO IT.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2006, 07:14 PM~5928409
> *IM SORRY CUTTY....U NO I LOVE BABY!I JUZ LOVE PLAYING WITH U.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 06:15 PM~5928432
> *when cutty goes down on me, i go like this.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuckin raul sorry i dont swing that way


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2006, 07:18 PM~5928462
> *THE ONLY REASON I WANNA HELP BILLY WITH HIS TRIKE IS SO I CAN GO OVER HIS HOUSE AND WE COULD TALK ABOUT THE DESIGN IN HIS ROOM.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 07:21 PM~5928497
> *I LOVE CUTTY AND CASPER!!!!! :angel:
> *


THEN YOU DONT U MARRIE THEM?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 07:23 PM~5928525
> *THEN YOU DONT U MARRIE THEM?????
> *


 :uh: ***.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 07:29 PM~5928583
> *:uh: ***.
> *


 :uh: ****


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2006, 06:12 PM~5928391
> *you can get a piece of dick in your mouth.
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 07:14 PM~5928412
> *THIS WAS THE BEST DAY OF MY LIFE
> 
> 
> ...


  :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 8 2006, 07:35 PM~5928643
> *  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CHAT ANY ONE THERE 3 OF US RIGHT NOW, ME,HILLBILLY, AND QUEEN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 8 2006, 07:35 PM~5928643
> *  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

88?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:around: :around: :around: i dont feel so good :barf:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 12:26 PM~5933702
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  i dont feel so good  :barf:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 01:40 PM~5934360
> *I WHISH CASPER WAS MY DADDY INSTEAD OF CUTTY
> *


DONT WORRY BILLY ME AND YOUR MOM ARE WORKING ON A LIL BRO FOR U


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 9 2006, 03:55 PM~5935402
> *DONT WORRY BILLY ME AND YOUR MOM ARE WORKING ON A LIL BRO FOR U
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 9 2006, 03:55 PM~5935402
> *i wish i was wasent a pussy scrapa then i could hang out with lil criminal and cutty and be kool
> *


sorry casper your a bitch it will never happen....... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 03:58 PM~5935417
> *I WISH I WAS AS GOOD AT SPELLING AS I WAS AT CHOKING
> *


CUTTY SAID YOU WERE THE BEST AT IT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 9 2006, 04:00 PM~5935429
> *i wish that norte didnt still my frame and make me bow down to the red rag!!!!
> *


 man sucks 4 you


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 OWNED


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

EY ROC U JUZ REQUESTED TO B MY FRIEND ON MYSPACE?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

YEA


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

EYH CRIMINAL HOW COME U NEVER HIT UP CHAT?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 04:04 PM~5935466
> *EY ROC U JUZ REQUESTED TO B MY FRIEND ON MYSPACE?>>>thinking ( man i wish i had some freinds in frael life) :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

5 DULLA SAKI SAKI!!!! :0


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:02 PM~5935444
> *I GOT TYRED OF ACTING LIKE A NORTETA
> 
> 
> ...


DAM BILLY SO U A SURENO NOW


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:05 PM~5935480
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I NEW U WER GONNA SAY SUM SHIT!N CUZ THE DAM JAVA SHYT.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 9 2006, 04:18 PM~5935516
> *DAM BILLY SO U A SURENO NOW
> *


               :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:05 PM~5935480
> *IM JUST LIKE A VACUM ALL I DO IS SUCK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :guns: X4 shooting the shit out of ya'll................


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HA HA HA HA YEA WE'LL C ABOUT THAT "BITCH".


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

U SEE BILLY ME AND UR MOM ARE WORKING ON GETTING U A LIL BRO


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

watch out 4 the gang activity :0 wheres cutty???? i dont bang i dont see the point of it?????  casper u suck about as good as you girls does


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WHY DA FUCK DU U FOO S SAY "NORTETAS" IF UR GONNA SAY SHIT SAY CHAPETE OR SUMTHIN


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 9 2006, 04:22 PM~5935545
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  X4  shooting the shit out of ya'll................
> *


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya'll gay if anybody get they dick sucked by a guy or agrees to suck on it............


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:26 PM~5935573
> *WHY DO GUYS ALWAYS TELL ME TO DO THIS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 11:26 AM~5933702
> *
> i will suck your dick later lil_guy
> *


cool


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 04:27 PM~5935583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got plenty look at my avatar,smart................


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

cant we all get along for pete sakes


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:28 PM~5935596
> *casper when did u say u was comin over to suck on my dick and my 3rd nipple?????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

you guys are goin to get raul all mad and hes goin to get his blue rag


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK IT OVER WITH....AND SO IZ ALL THAT COCK SUCKING BILLY IZ DOIN OK!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 04:29 PM~5935608
> *ME AND PETE LIKE TO GO LOOKING FOR LIL 12 YEARS OLDS AT CAR SHOWS*


 :uh:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

you the one who starts shit cutty....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 04:30 PM~5935617
> *you guys are goin to get raul all mad and hes goin to get his blue rag
> *


 :0


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

NO IN DIS CASE IT WAS BILLY AND CASPER HAHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:30 PM~5935616
> *I CANT HELP IT BUT TO GET WET OVER CUTTY HE IS SO FINE *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 03:30 PM~5935617
> *im gay for billy
> *


*** :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 9 2006, 03:30 PM~5935622
> *you the one who starts shit cutty....
> *


your just mad becuse u cant get hydros for ur bike :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 10:59 AM~5933462
> *southside on all you bitches  X3
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> DAMN FOO I DINDT KNOW U ROOL LIKE DAT AHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 04:31 PM~5935628
> *NO IN DIS CASE IT WAS BLUE  AND CASPER , THEY WHERE TALKING ABOUT SUCKING A NORTES DICK SO THEY WOULDENT GET BEAT UP HAHAHAAHAHAH
> *


crack rocs mad!!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 04:32 PM~5935634
> *your just mad becuse  u cant get hydros for ur bike  :biggrin:
> *


im getting a bag like your homie...............


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 03:31 PM~5935628
> *i like pouring meat sauce on my penis and have lil guy and casper lick it off
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 04:33 PM~5935648
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:33 PM~5935651
> *fuck man i need my crack so fucking bad!!!!!
> *


FUCK HAAHHAHA I GUESS BILLY


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 04:34 PM~5935657
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

fucking ford driving red neck................


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 04:34 PM~5935657
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 03:33 PM~5935648
> *im gona sell my trike to lil_guy for $75
> *


im go pick it up tommorow.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 04:35 PM~5935664
> *I SMOKE ROC'S!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 04:34 PM~5935657
> *fuck man i gota go jack off to the o.c :biggrin:
> *


AHHAHAHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:35 PM~5935666
> *I HOPE MY DADDY CASPER DOESNT MAKE ME BOW DOWN TO THE BLUE RAG AT THE FRESNO SHOW*


DONT WORRY BILLY YOU WILL BE ON A LEASH ATTAKING THE NORTETAS


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 9 2006, 04:36 PM~5935669
> *I WISH I HAD A VEHICLE AND NOT THIS WACK ASS TRIKE I HAVE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 04:37 PM~5935682
> *damn i think i may need haroine or inject sum resin of my fenderrs:around:
> *


AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAA


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 9 2006, 03:36 PM~5935678
> *i have a yeast infection after i let billy suck me off
> *


 :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:37 PM~5935681
> *ME N MY TRIKE IS HELLA GAY.
> *


WE NO BILLY.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 9 2006, 03:38 PM~5935693
> *i bow down to all NORTENOS they get my respect
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 9 2006, 04:38 PM~5935693
> *I SUCK HAIRY BALLS  LIKE THIS>>>:0  THEN I LET THEM NUT IN MY EYE LIKE THIS>>>>   THEN THEY DONT PAY ME AND I BECOME LIKE THIS>>>
> *


 SUCKS 4 U, LIL GUY SAID HE DIDNT HAVE TO PAY U HE JUST SLAPED U WITH HIS LIL DICK...


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 03:37 PM~5935681
> *i got these cheeseburgers ill suck yo dick lil_guy
> *


okay just dont bite it too hard.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:38 PM~5935698
> *fuck man i am such a hill billy...damn i gotta get back to my corn fileds
> *


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 04:38 PM~5935699
> *AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAA
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: TALKIN SHIT ABOUT YOUR SELF :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 04:40 PM~5935713
> *IM AFRAID TO GO TO SO CALI CAUSE THEY WILL RAPE ME LINE THE NORTENOS DO*


DAM CUTTY DONT WORRY YOUR DADDY CASPER IS HERE FOR U


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:42 PM~5935732
> *damn ima shit bricks when R.O.C beats me at the show wit his trike
> *


 AHAHAHHAHAHAHHA U KNOW IT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 04:42 PM~5935731
> *MAN I WISH I HAD A BIKE THAT I COULD COMPET WITH BUT MY BIKE LOOKS JUST LIKE LIL CRIMINALS PEICE OF SHIT!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

let go to chat??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 03:40 PM~5935719
> *SUCKS 4 U, LIL GUY SAID HE DIDNT HAVE TO PAY billy HE JUST SLAPED U WITH HIS big  DICK...
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 9 2006, 04:42 PM~5935733
> *DAM CUTTY DONT WORRY YOUR DADDY CASPER IS HERE FOR U
> *


 :0


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:43 PM~5935738
> *fuck man my trike looks like shit .. i wish it looked at leat like criminals
> *



YUP UR RIGHT BILLY


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:42 PM~5935732
> *I LIKE BEING A HILL BILLY CAUSE I ALREADY NOW IM GONNA MARRY MY SIS WHEN I GROW UP
> *


DAM BILLY U KEEPING IT IN THE FAMILLY HUH


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 9 2006, 04:44 PM~5935740
> *let go to chat??
> *


TO EARLY!!!! BUT 4 U SUCKAS THAT DONT HAVE CHAT LIKE LI CRIMINAL AND LIL GUY THIS IS WHAT ITS LIKE MOST THE TIME, U GUYS SUCK FIX YOUR JAVA SHIT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 9 2006, 04:46 PM~5935756
> *DAM BILLY U KEEPING IT IN THE FAMILLY HUH
> *


U KNOWS THIS MAN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:46 PM~5935762
> *TO EARLY!!!! BUT 4 U SUCKAS THAT DONT HAVE CHAT LIKE LI CRIMINAL AND LIL GUY THIS IS HOW THEY CLOWN ON ME AND THEN I START CRYING :angry:
> *


AHHAHAHAAHAAH


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 04:47 PM~5935773
> *I GOT MAD LAST NIGHT AND LEFT EARLY THEN WHEN AND STOP MY LIL SISIES UNDES AND JACKED OFF THE THE SMELL OF HERE CACA IN THE CHONIES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:49 PM~5935787
> *FUCK MAN YESTERDAY IN CHAT I SHIT MY PANTS CUS THEY TOLD ME OSOS TRIKE PARTS ARE FUCKING BAD AND ARE GOING TO BEAT ME SO THEN I WNET AND MOLESTED MY SIS TO FEEL BETER
> *




DAMN BILLY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fart


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!! X2


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 04:51 PM~5935794
> *I HATE MY LIFE I JUST WANT TO KILL MY SELF!!!!!
> *


U NEED TO GO TO A HOSPITAL!!!!!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:54 PM~5935802
> *FUCK MAN I GOT OWNED BY R.O.C 2 TIMES
> *


YES U DID :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 04:55 PM~5935808
> *FUCK MAN I GOT RAPED BY  CASPER 2 TIMES!!!!
> *


WHAT A *** U R!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:56 PM~5935813
> *FUCK CAPER N ALL HIS SURENO FRIENDS RAIN A TRAIN ON ME :angry:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 04:57 PM~5935818
> *I WISH I WAS IN A GANG BUT NO ONE WILL LET ME IN!!!!!   I GUESS IAM TO MUCH OF A  BITCH!!!!!
> *


YEAH U PROBITLAY R


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:58 PM~5935834
> *YEAH U PROBITLAY R
> *


 :0


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:58 PM~5935834
> *FUCK MAN I WANA JOIN A BLACK GANG BUT EVRY BODY SAYS IMA A WIGGA :angry:
> *


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH YES U ARE


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

OWNED X3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

OWNED X3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 05:00 PM~5935849
> *IAM GAY!
> *


 :uh: HE CAME OUT THE CLOSET


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 05:04 PM~5935874
> *I AM GAY AND GOT RAPED BY MICHALE JACKSON
> *


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WTF BILLY U GAY FOO AINT NO WON WANA NOW DAT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

OK IAM DONE TELL CHAT :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 05:05 PM~5935880
> *I WHISH I WASNT SUCH A LIL BITCH LIKE BILLY THEN I WOULDNT HAVE TO BE WITH CUTTY *


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 9 2006, 05:07 PM~5935897
> *I WISH I WASNT A SURENO AND I COULD GO BACK IN TIME AND BE A NORTENO
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 05:06 PM~5935891
> *ME AND MY LOVER CUTTY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

there is the sureno


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 06:25 PM~5936465
> *there is the sureno
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WERS THE OTHER SOUTHERNER BILLY AT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 9 2006, 05:26 PM~5936467
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy is gettin head from his boyfreind


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 06:26 PM~5936471
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WERS THE OTHER SOUTHERNER BILLY AT?
> *


some one say my name????? :scrutinize:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: 

hi nena :wave:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 06:40 PM~5936567
> *:uh:
> 
> hi pancho :wave:
> *


wat the fuck whos pancho?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

this gay shit again :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

what time ****?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 05:44 PM~5936603
> *i like  gay shit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 06:44 PM~5936603
> *im gay shit  :uh:
> *


 wat :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

tool time!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 05:45 PM~5936614
> *what time ****?
> *


 8 o clock likes it always been poonjabi


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: socios b.c. prez, 66 schwinn, R.B.K., 1_PurpleLowRider, casper805, sanjo_nena408


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 06:46 PM~5936626
> **** time!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

FUCK CHAT PURE **** IN THERE AND ONE SHORT BITCH


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 9 2006, 05:47 PM~5936644
> *FUCK CHAT PURE **** IN THERE AND ONE SHORT BITCH
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 9 2006, 05:47 PM~5936644
> *FUCK CHAT PURE **** IN THERE AND ONE SHORT BITCH
> *


There talking abot you cutty.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 9 2006, 06:47 PM~5936644
> *FUCK CHAT PURE **** IN THERE AND ONE SHORT BITCH
> *


some ones mad


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 05:48 PM~5936660
> *There talking abot you cutty.
> *


no im sure i know who the short bitch is :0 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

7:30 fuck 8:00


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 06:48 PM~5936664
> *some ones gay
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 06:48 PM~5936664
> *some ones mad
> *


YOU ARE BECAUSE YOU CANT FINISH YOUR PIECE OF SHIT TRIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 05:49 PM~5936669
> *no im sure i know who the short bitch is  :0  :0
> *


Eric isnt going to be back for a while so its not him.


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

wat time is it right now


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 9 2006, 06:26 PM~5936467
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 
:wave:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 05:50 PM~5936686
> *Eric isnt going to be back for a while so its not him.
> *


guess again


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 9 2006, 06:50 PM~5936682
> *IAM MAD BECAUSE I NEVER GOT PUSSY YET
> *


 :uh:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 06:51 PM~5936700
> *:uh:
> *


hahahahah


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

wat time is it?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 9 2006, 06:52 PM~5936709
> *hahahahah
> *


hahahahah


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

fuck wat time is it ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

14 HUNDRED HOURS.


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 06:54 PM~5936735
> *hahahahah
> *


dont start now oh you go on your my space i requesred you ahhhahhaa


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 07:00 PM~5936793
> *14 HUNDRED HOURS.
> *


wat the fuck is 14 hundredhours :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOW MANY FRIENDS U GOT? *FUCK MYSPACE!*


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 9 2006, 07:01 PM~5936806
> *wat the fuck is 14 hundredhours :dunno:
> *


MILITARY TIME ENE.


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

i dont know military time i have like 70 friends


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 9 2006, 07:07 PM~5936856
> *i dont know military time  i have like 70 friends
> *


THATS KU.LAST TIME I CHECKD MINE I HAD OVER A THOUSAND....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

7:30

and i think i added u ?????

i had like 6 freind request


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 07:11 PM~5936903
> *7:30
> 
> and i think i added u ?????
> ...


HOW MANY FEMALES HAVE U MET IN PERSON 4RUM MYSPACE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got new tires today.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 07:17 PM~5936955
> *HOW MANY FEMALES HAVE U MET IN PERSON 4RUM MYSPACE?
> *


200


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 07:19 PM~5936961
> *I got new tires today.
> *


4 your trike?????

i need new ones i poped one welding :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 07:19 PM~5936961
> *I got new tires today.
> *


 :0  JUZ TIRES?NO RIMS?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 06:17 PM~5936955
> *HOW MANY FEMALES HAVE U MET IN PERSON 4RUM MYSPACE?
> *


I met that bitch cutty.


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 07:10 PM~5936887
> *THATS KU.LAST TIME I CHECKD MINE I HAD OVER A THOUSAND....
> *


fuck thats hella friends


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 06:21 PM~5936974
> *:0   JUZ TIRES?NO RIMS?
> *


No rims. just tires.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 07:21 PM~5936974
> *:0   JUZ TIRES?NO RIMS?
> *


he sold me his old rims


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 07:19 PM~5936962
> *I WISH I COULD MEET 200 GIRLS LIKE LIL CRIMINAL
> *


KEEP DREAMIN.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 07:22 PM~5936994
> * I KEEP HAVEN WET DREAMS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

im going to get a 16 gils trike with a sistem in a week :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 07:21 PM~5936983
> *No rims. just tires.
> *


 :0


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

haahhaha billy


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 9 2006, 07:24 PM~5937004
> *im going to get a 16 gils trike with a sistem in a week :biggrin:
> *


BULL SHIT!!!!!! YOU DONT HAVE TO LYE TO KICK IT HOMIE


AY WE HELLA PISSED OFF THAT GIRL LAST NITGH :biggrin:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

HAHAHHAHA FUCH YEA MIZZ NO PICS AHHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 9 2006, 07:26 PM~5937040
> *HAHAHHAHA FUCH YEA MIZZ NO PICS AHHAHAHHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

OH YOU KNOW THAT BLUE TRIKE THAT SHADOW714 WAS SELLIN IM GETING MOST OF THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

WAT TIME IS CHAT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM SO PROUD OF U!


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

OF WHO


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

DAMN CASPER AND THEM IGNORED US YESTERDAY BASTARDS :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pussy flabber


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

WATS UP WITH EVERY BADY?


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 07:38 PM~5937145
> *pussy flabber
> *


WHOS A PUSSY FLABBER


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 9 2006, 07:31 PM~5937085
> *OF WHO
> *


U SON.


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

OH THANKS HAHHAHHA


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK MY CHAT SHIT WORKS NOW.FINALY.


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

HAHHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHA


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 9 2006, 07:33 PM~5937106
> *DAMN CASPER AND THEM IGNORED US YESTERDAY BASTARDS :angry:
> *


its ok remeber join f.c.a.r b.c :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 06:44 PM~5937216
> * OK MY CHAT SHIT WORKS NOW.FINALY.
> *


your gay :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 07:44 PM~5937216
> * OK MY CHAT SHIT WORKS NOW.FINALY.
> *


no it dont


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 07:46 PM~5937235
> *its ok remeber join f.c.a.r b.c :biggrin:
> *


HAAHAAHHAAHHA
I KNOW ITS ALL ABOUT F.C.A.R B.C AHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 9 2006, 07:46 PM~5937236
> *your gay :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
:dunno: :nono:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 07:47 PM~5937251
> *no it dont
> *


I JUZ DOWNLOADED IT.


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

HAHAHHAHHHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 07:48 PM~5937265
> *I JUZ DOWNLOADED IT.
> *


about time :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 07:50 PM~5937277
> *about time :biggrin:
> *


AW SHUT UP BILLY BOB.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 07:51 PM~5937286
> *AW SHUT UP BILLY BOB.
> *


now thanks u isacc smob


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAA :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 07:52 PM~5937298
> *now thanks u isacc smob
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

U LYIN FOO U DONT GOT CHAT

IF U DO GO IN THERE RIGHT NOW


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WTF DO I DO WEN THE DAM CONNECTION FAILED?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ANY ONE??????? THAT ACUWALY HAS IT???????? :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 08:08 PM~5937437
> *ANY ONE??????? THAT ACUWALY HAS IT???????? :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: * FUCK CHAT.*


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For all you **** that can get into the chat room, download java here. Its free. 

http://www.download.com/Java-2-Platform-St...tml?tag=lst-0-2


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

quit beein lazy son of bitches n dl it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 08:38 PM~5937720
> *quit beein lazy son of bitches n dl it
> *


X4


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I DID.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud geti n there then fool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 08:45 PM~5937787
> *for cryin out loud geti n there then fool
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 08:43 PM~5937767
> *I DID.
> *


THEN GO IN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im hungry.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

SHIT AINT WORKING FOR ME TONIGHT FUCKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 09:47 PM~5938338
> *Im hungry.
> *


I JUST ATE :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 09:53 PM~5938375
> *SHIT AINT WORKING FOR ME TONIGHT FUCKKKKKKKKK
> *


WAT DO U C WEN U TRY IT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

try restarting your computer. Did you guys install it on the computer?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

THE SCREENS JUST PLAIN GREY


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK....YE4 RESTARTED MY COMPUTER N SHIT THEN WEN I TRY IT,IT SAYS CONNECTION FAILED.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

owned.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WORKS NOW DID U DL THE JAVA?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ISACCS MAD


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 9 2006, 10:11 PM~5938498
> *WORKS NOW DID U DL THE JAVA?
> *


R U SUPPOSED TO DL THE JAVA MACHINE THING OR SUM SHIT LIKE THAT?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

I THINK SO UR SUPOSED TO DL THE JAVA PROGRAM

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=chat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

downnload that shit. Then install it.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

YOUR MAKING IT HARDER THEN IT IS :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 09:32 PM~5938605
> *YOUR MAKING IT HARDER THEN IT IS :uh:
> *


X820


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ANY TOP QUALITY ENGRAVERS DAT ENGRAVE FOR NOT DAT EXPENSIVE?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 10 2006, 10:38 AM~5940946
> *ANY TOP QUALITY ENGRAVERS DAT ENGRAVE FOR NOT DAT EXPENSIVE?
> *


I DOUBT IT....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SERIOUSLY, FUCK CHAT!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad becuse to many nortenos are in there and not alot of his sureno freinds


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

get in chat fools


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 06:47 PM~5943887
> *SERIOUSLY, FUCK CHAT!!!!
> *


I AGREE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 06:49 PM~5943907
> *rauls mad becuse to many nortenos are in there and not alot of his sureno freinds
> *


I AGREE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HEZ PIST.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 05:49 PM~5943907
> *I HAVE 2 DADS AND PROUD TO SAY IT!!!!
> *


NO WONDER YOU WATCH THE "OC"


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 10 2006, 09:33 PM~5945178
> *IM A WHORE IN REAL LIFE JUST LIKE ON  LIL *


YEA I THINK WHE ALL NEW THAT ALREADY


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 10 2006, 09:36 PM~5945197
> *YEA I THINK WHE ALL NEW THAT ALREADY
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2006, 09:38 PM~5945211
> *I WISH I HAD A REAL BIKE NOT THIS RED PEACE OF SHIT I HAVE NOW *


 :uh: WHY DO U EVEN TAKE IT TO SHOWS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 10 2006, 09:41 PM~5945234
> * WHY DO I EVEN TRY TO ACT LIKE A MAN?IM JUZ A BITCH N I GET PUNKD EVERY WHERE I GO....
> *


JUZ HOW U WER MADE.....


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2006, 09:44 PM~5945256
> *WHY DO GUYS ALWAYS TELL ME  TO BEND OVER AND SPREAD MY BUT CHEEKS *


DAM HOMIE I GUESS U ARE A TRUE NORTETA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

LIL GUY IS THINKING TO MUCH ON A COME BACK


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 10 2006, 09:46 PM~5945275
> *DAM HOMIE I GUESS U ARE A TRUE NORTETA
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :scrutinize:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

****


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 10 2006, 09:49 PM~5945296
> *I DONT GET ANY GIRLS SO WEN I GO TO CAR SHOWS I JUZ ASK THEM IF THEY CAN HOLD MY PLAQUE SO I CAN TAKE A PICTURE OF THEM AND PUT IT ON MY MYSPACE AND THATS HOW I GET MY PLEASURE.
> *


DAM BRO U DONT NO HOW SPIT ANY GAME?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2006, 10:00 PM~5945351
> *DAM THE ONLY WAY I COUD GET FRIENDS ON MYSPACE WAS BY GETTING ON THE WHORE TRAIN AND GIVING MY SELF TO TOM*


SO THATS HOW U DID IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow.. 100 pages... cool


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 10 2006, 10:02 PM~5945362
> *ALL THE FEMALES ON MY MYSPACE R JUZ FRIENDZ....I REALLY DONT LIKE GIRLZ SO WEN ME N MY HOMBOYS KICK IT I CHECK THEM OUT.
> *


 :uh: WTF????


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2006, 10:07 PM~5945393
> *I LOVE MY MAN CUTTY THATS WHY AT CR SHOWS IM RIGH NEXT TO HIM HOLDING HANDS *


SO HE LEFT BILLY FOR U


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 10 2006, 10:09 PM~5945401
> *SO HE LEFT BILLY FOR U
> *


FUCK U CASPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CHECK BACK INTO THE CHAT  BITCH


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 10 2006, 10:09 PM~5945401
> *I LOVE GOIN 2 CAR SHOWS CUZ IT GIVES ME A ANOTHER CHANCE 2 LOOK 4 MY GUY.
> *


 :uh: IMA STAY HOME 4RUM NOW ON....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2006, 10:13 PM~5945427
> *I HATE GOING TO SHOWS CAUSE ALL I HAVE TO SHOW IS THIS PIECE OF SHIT MY DADDY CUTTY GAVE TO ME *


THEN GET ON YOUR KNEES SOME MORE AND MAYBE HE WILL GIVE U SOMETHING BETTER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

YEAH 2000TH POST!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 10 2006, 10:15 PM~5945449
> *THEN GET ON YOUR KNEES SOME MORE AND MAYBE HE WILL GIVE U SOMETHING BETTER
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 10:14 PM~5945435
> *HI GUYS MY NAME IS RAUL AND IAM A VERGIAN      :wave:
> *


LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 09:17 PM~5945472
> *All the boys love me.
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 10:20 PM~5945498
> *I LOVE ALL THE BOYS
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 09:24 PM~5945523
> *I want the whole football team to spank me.
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 10:28 PM~5945563
> *I HAD THE HOLE FOOTBALL TEAM SPANK ME TWICE
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 09:32 PM~5945582
> *I will even let cutty hit it, I just want it soo bad.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 10:06 PM~5945388
> *i like when lil criminal touches me.. makes me feel so good inside
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 10:33 PM~5945592
> *I LET CUTTY SPANK ME WHILE I SUCK OFF HIS DAD
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2006, 10:35 PM~5945601
> *IAM BLACK WHAT CAN I SAY
> *


 :uh: WHO KNOWS???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 09:35 PM~5945606
> *Im thhe one that came up with "the blacker the berry, the sweeter the juice" Ask me how I know.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Some of you are pretty fuckd up... :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 10:37 PM~5945621
> *
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 10:37 PM~5945618
> *IM WHITE.. PEOPLE GRAB YOUR KIDS..YOU KNOW IM LIKE CUTTY.. I LIKE DEM EXTRA YOUNG
> *


yea.. to much info


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2006, 10:40 PM~5945644
> *OK GUYS I HAVENT BEEN COMPLATLY ONEST WITH U GUYS AND GIRLS, IAM A HE/SHE=( I HAVE A PENIS AND A VEGINA SORRY I DIDNT TELL U GUYS SOONER I GOT TO GO CRY KNOW  :tears:
> *


 :buttkick: TO MUCH INFO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 10:39 PM~5945640
> *yeah my names billy.. and yes im white.. im not real from cali.. i live in texas where im a inbreader and married to my sister..and shes pregnnt.. but not by me..
> by my pet goat tom
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2006, 11:02 PM~5945796
> *
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> I HAVE A CONFETION I ALSO HAVE 2 DADS,AND THEY TOUCH ME
> [/QOUTE]
> WOW :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCKD IT UP.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

back to school in 2 weeks that sucks. :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 11 2006, 09:19 AM~5947660
> *back to school in 2 weeks that sucks. :angry:
> *


U GO BACK 2 SCHOOL IN AUGUST?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2006, 08:21 AM~5947675
> *U GO BACK 2 SCHOOL IN AUGUST?
> *


yea they cut down vacation. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM THAT SUCKS....I DONT GO BACK TIL THE MIDDLE OF SEPTEMBER....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK SCHOOL!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you pass?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 11 2006, 08:30 AM~5947737
> *you pass?
> *


TWICE!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 09:31 AM~5947751
> *TWICE!!
> *


HUH?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 09:30 AM~5947733
> *FUCK SCHOOL!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I graduated from high school and collage.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

did you pass criminal?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I THOUGHT U WER TALKIN ABOUT HI SKU 2WICE....AND WAT COLLEGE U GO TO?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 11 2006, 09:35 AM~5947774
> *did you pass criminal?
> *


I PASSED ALL THESE YEARS SO FAR WITHOUT GOIN 2 SUMMER SKU......SO I GESS IM DOIN SUMTHING RITE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2006, 08:35 AM~5947778
> *I THOUGHT U WER TALKIN ABOUT HI SKU 2WICE....AND WAT COLLEGE U GO TO?
> *


lol, Nah. I passed all that shit. I went to the Art Institute of Seattle.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 09:38 AM~5947795
> *lol, Nah. I passed all that shit. I went to the Art Institute of Seattle.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 HOW MANY YEARS?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah i went to college itttech learned about auto body and paint  :biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 11 2006, 11:19 AM~5947660
> *back to school in 2 weeks that sucks. :angry:
> *


same here i go back the 22


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i get back on the 23rdd :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 11 2006, 05:46 PM~5950268
> *i get back on the 23rdd  :angry:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

I GO BACK ON MONDAY :angry: THAT SUCKS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THAT REALLY SUX....


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2006, 05:51 PM~5950291
> *THAT REALLY SUX....
> *


YEA IT DOES CUS I WONT HAVE THAT MUCH TIME TO WORK ON MY BIKES :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

GET UR HOMEWORK DONE FAST AND ULL HAVE TIME.....


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 11 2006, 05:54 PM~5950305
> *YEA IT DOES CUS I WONT HAVE THAT MUCH TIME TO WORK ON MY BIKES :angry:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHA FOO U GOT INDEPENDET STUDY


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

NO IM GOUNG TO REGULAR SCHOOL


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WAT IF THEY DONT ACCEPT U :0 

U AINT EVEN GOT DA BIKE TO WORK ON FOO


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HA HA HA HA!HELLA SKU'S R ASKIN ME 2 GO TO THERE SKU....BUT ITS WATEVER....


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

U IN 12 GRADE FOO?


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

OH THEYILL ASEPT ME ALL RIGHT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i go backon the 21st i think :angry:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 11 2006, 06:07 PM~5950353
> * i go backon the 21st i think :angry:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHHHAHHA


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

WAT TIME IS CHAT TODAY?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

DIDNT HECTOR TAKE THE INTER NET FOO


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

chat got cancelled


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 11 2006, 06:10 PM~5950370
> *DIDNT HECTOR TAKE THE INTER NET FOO
> *


 NA WELL YEA BUT I GOT IT BACK WHY DID THE CHAT GET CANCELLED?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

cuz i said!!!!!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WE CANT GO ON CHAT NO MORE IT GOT CANCELED CUZ OF SUM SHIT :thumbsdown:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 11 2006, 06:14 PM~5950380
> *cuz i said!!!!!!
> *


 FUCK U BILLY NO ONE CARES WAT U SAY AHHAHAHA JP :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

GET UR ASS OUT SIDE IN LIKE 20 MINS R.B.K. WE GOT TO DO DAT WORK


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 11 2006, 06:16 PM~5950395
> *GET UR ASS OUT SIDE IN LIKE 20 MINS R.B.K. WE GOT TO DO DAT WORK
> *


ALL RIGHT I CAN STILL GO ON CHATR LIERS BUT IT SAIS SOME SHIT ON HE TOP


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 11 2006, 06:18 PM~5950405
> *yeah IM GAY ALL RIGHT
> *


 HAHAHHAHAHAH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 11 2006, 05:36 PM~5950508
> *i like big hot penis down my smell bung hole
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

CHAT ANY ONE??????


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 11 2006, 05:50 PM~5950283
> *I GO BACK ON MONDAY  :angry:  THAT SUCKS
> *


i go back on a wednesday and thats alllll right with me!  

weekend comes faster!!


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

I HAVNT BEEN IN CHAT IN LIKE 2 MONTHS IM GOIN IN NOW


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE???????


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 11 2006, 08:40 PM~5951183
> *CHAT ANY ONE???????
> *


 :nono: Not with you!! 




















:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 11 2006, 09:01 PM~5951300
> *I LOVE U BILLY!!!
> *


 :biggrin: I KNOW U DO


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HIT UP CHAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Today at 7? :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill b out in my garage by then workin on the bikes if anyone wana stop by feel free


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ILL BE IN LIKE AT 9 OR 10


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 01:53 PM~5954060
> *ill b out in my garage by then workin on the bikes if anyone wana stop by feel free
> *


TAKE THE FORKS OFF YOUR TRIKE SO WE CAN GET THEM PLATED FOOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2006, 01:04 PM~5954102
> *TAKE THE FORKS OFF YOUR TRIKE SO WE CAN GET THEM PLATED FOOL
> *


X1400


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2006, 01:04 PM~5954102
> *TAKE THE FORKS OFF YOUR TRIKE SO WE CAN GET THEM PLATED FOOL
> *


i may just do that tonight


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 01:53 PM~5954060
> *ill b out in my garage by then workin on the bikes if anyone wana stop by feel free
> *


hey fool iam going tom stop by today


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

do it fooo


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

ill go on chat like at 7 or 8


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 12 2006, 12:53 PM~5954060
> *ill b out in my garage by then workin on the bikes if anyone wana stop by feel free
> *


No one knows where you live.


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 04:05 PM~5954491
> *No one knows where you live.
> *


he lives by lil coner :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

danny and roc knows


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 03:05 PM~5954491
> *No one knows where you live.
> *


why u wana come down for a beer ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where are you guys at?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

ill head into chat in a lil


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 08:18 PM~5955529
> *Where are you guys at?
> *


CUTTYS PROBALLY DRUNK WATCHING PORN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2006, 08:22 PM~5955856
> *CUTTYS PROBALLY DRUNK WATCHING PORN
> *


again .


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

so what its bangbus special eddion nite


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 04:05 PM~5954491
> *No one knows where you live.
> *


i agree


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ANY OF YOU GUYS GOING IN CHAT TONIGHT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill b in there in bout 15 min


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

no


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 09:27 PM~5961908
> *no
> *


GO IN I NEED TO ASK U A QUESTION


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

THIS FORUM IS CONSTANTLY DROPPING ME :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

BLAMO!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

WAMO!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK YOU


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

YOU FUCKED THAT PIG OVER THERE U ***>>>>>> :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

um no.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

UMMM BRING YO PIG FUCKIN ASS TO CHAT JOTO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

F THAT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

FUCKIN GOAT FUCKER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why are you talking about cutty behind his back?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 11:33 PM~5962721
> *Why are you talking about cutty behind his back?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 11:33 PM~5962721
> *Why are you talking about cutty behind his back?
> *


HHHAHAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

ARE YOU FOOS GOING TO CHAT TODAY?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 14 2006, 01:35 PM~5966065
> *ARE YOU FOOS GOING TO CHAT TODAY?
> *


fuck yeah i mean no


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

meat loaf


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sour cream


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

TACOS


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=24802197


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

WHOS MY SPACE IS THAT?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raiders bout to be on tv


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

WAT CHANNEL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chan 4 here


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 14 2006, 07:44 PM~5967362
> *WHOS MY SPACE IS THAT?
> *


souther rap


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

WATS NAMME THE NAME OF THE CHANNEL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

upn /espn


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

ohhh :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

al chat everybody.....


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 14 2006, 05:09 PM~5967508
> *al chat everybody.....
> *


what blue


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 04:52 PM~5967408
> *     raiders bout to be on tv
> *


  raiders


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

i just welded my first frame and i hella burnt my self :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

newbe


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

ITS PRETTY EASY THO MY HAND JUST FUCKIN BURNS :biggrin:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

Y CUTTY IS THIS UR BIKE
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c127/low...kessetup002.jpg


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY SAN JO NENA 408 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya thats my bike foo


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 07:16 PM~5968321
> *ya thats my bike foo
> *


its sic ima jack you foo ahhhaa :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im jack ur chrome chain first


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

that bikes gay all store bought exept for the frame and forks  


cuttys gooing to be mad!


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 07:23 PM~5968359
> *im jack ur chrome chain first
> *


go ahead your bike is worth more ahhhahhahahahaha


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE?????

FUCKEN NEWBIE DONT WELD JUST TAPE THEN BONDO IT OVER MUCH EAYSER


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 14 2006, 06:44 PM~5968086
> *i just welded my first frame and i hella burnt my self  :angry:
> *


YOUR NOT SOPSED TO TOUCH THE WELD ONCE YOUR DONE YOUR SOPPOST TO LET IT COOL DOWN :uh:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 14 2006, 07:40 PM~5968490
> *YOUR NOT SOPSED TO TOUCH THE WELD ONCE YOUR DONE YOUR SOPPOST TO LET IT COOL DOWN  :uh:
> *


i did but it was still to hot and it barely burnt me but it still hurt like a bitch


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

everybody to the chat room now!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 14 2006, 06:36 PM~5967325
> *http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=24802197
> *


who the hell is this guy hes wanna my freinds to on my space


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

forgot the link
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...e&friendid=6221


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2006, 07:08 PM~5968246
> *HAPPY B-DAY SAN JO NENA 408 :biggrin:
> *


  :0 THANK Y0U.~


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 15 2006, 08:55 PM~5976572
> *  :0 THANK Y0U.~
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :angry:  :uh:  :cheesy: :0   :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HEY "BILLY AKA B" :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

look at billy poser ass lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BILLYS THROWIN UP GAY PRIDE.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wow thats gay!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

hes throwing up red neck prive....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 16 2006, 02:52 PM~5981666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 billys a gangbanger looks like a 'S' to m


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billys a sureño. :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

look at his ears


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

he looks like a foo from a boy band. whit his dyed hair. 


seve como un joto.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 03:31 PM~5981897
> *look at his ears
> *


hes a elf. :rofl:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 16 2006, 03:34 PM~5981912
> *hes a elf. :rofl:
> *


from willy wonka`s factory.:rofl:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

he likes wonka goin up his anal hole


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

dumbo.....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 16 2006, 04:28 PM~5982191
> *dumbo.....
> *


oooooo thats good.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes goin to be mad once he sees this


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol i know and we not giving a dawm.....lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol aint that right criminal?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fukit if he get mad he dont scare me.




















:biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol yes he do lil guy


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LIL GUY'S GONNA SHAT HIZ PANTS WEN BILLY GETS ON.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol thas right......


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

some one pm him to look at page 108 so he can see it when he gets on.......


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 16 2006, 04:44 PM~5982293
> *LIL GUY'S GONNA SHAT HIZ PANTS WEN BILLY GETS ON.
> *


I DONT GIVE A FUK IF HE SEE THIS.

:biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol i can see it in your eye that you scared lilguy.........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

REVENGA!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 16 2006, 04:47 PM~5982317
> *lol i can see it in your eye that you scared lilguy.........
> *


FUCK NO.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hot poon tang


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

WORD¿


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

pm message him then and tell him to look in the chat topic page 108 if you not scared.......


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ok ima do it right now and ask him.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ok ima do it right now and ask him.


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

hahahahha thats fucked up its funny tho hahahhahahahhah :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

ey r.b.k al chat puto......


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

ey ya'll click on my signature's link to see dumb and dumber clip of a ghost in the back ground of the movie........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

just did it sent him like 2 messages.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

coo coo.. now click on my signature to see the ghost on the movie dumb and dumber......


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

hahahahaha i dont know if ill chat today but maybe yea :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

r.b.k you mexican?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dont go to street low lil guy hes goin to kick ur ass there


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

hahahha nice video hahahahhhhaaha its pretty scary i was all lokin in the back and then it poped out hahahahhahah


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

hahahaha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

REVENGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LIL_GUY VS BILLY AKA 'B' 

OK NOW I WANA CLEAN FIGHT JUST ME AND BILLY AND NO INTERFERANCE WITH OTHER LIL MEMEBERS. 

:biggrin:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

yea im mexican :biggrin: why?


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

can you read and write spanish?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 05:04 PM~5982457
> *dont go to street low lil guy hes goin to kick ur ass there
> *


im still goin.

and im just mesin wit him shit *****.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HE DONT LOOK MEXICAN....LETS CHECK HIM.


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 16 2006, 06:07 PM~5982486
> *can you read and write spanish?
> *


yea i can write spanish and talk it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 16 2006, 05:07 PM~5982486
> *can you read and write spanish?
> *


thats kinda gay question to ask.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

im saying that you lied r,b,k you just trying to fit in......lol


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

and i can also read it why?


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 16 2006, 06:09 PM~5982507
> *im saying that you lied r,b,k you just trying to fit in......lol
> *


 im not white like billy im a true mexican lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

whats this im gonna write? r.b.k es un joto que es novio de billy.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

como esta mi paisa cuando va a los estados unidos conosco un buen coyote que nos pasa el sabado pm me si quere pasar compa.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 16 2006, 05:11 PM~5982516
> *im not white like billy im a true mexican lol
> *


im a litle pale and im a mexican.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

you you not lilguy.....


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> whats this im gonna write? r.b.k es un joto que es novio de billy.
> [/quot
> fuck you im straight and ur billys boy friend


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what¿


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

late ill probly get on later :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 16 2006, 05:15 PM~5982547
> *you you not lilguy.....
> *


i am mexican.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol yes you are r.b.k you both gonna get married and have all kind and colored kids


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billys so poor his face is on a food stamp. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billys so poor his face is on a food stamp. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE PAUL WALL.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

who criminal¿¿¿¿?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 16 2006, 06:11 PM~5982516
> *im not white like billy im a true mexican lol
> *


wtf is my name doing in your mouth??????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billy you get my pm nicca¿


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

look at page 108 billy...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billy did you get my pm¿


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billys here hes pissed off


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lil guy sayed he will be right back he pooped his diaper because i came back :biggrin: 


how did i become the topic of the day?????????


:cheesy: 

so of it was funny and some was just stupid

lil guy dont go to streetlow show bill vs. lil guy round 1 :biggrin: jp

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im still goin to streetlow.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billy has 3 fingers and a banjo. :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FIST 2 FACE OR GLOVES 2 FACE?I GOT BOXING GLOVES.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

GLOVES :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

GLOVES :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

weres red neck billy¿


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill b the ref


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ALRIGHT KOOL.ILL TRY TO BRING THEM IF I COME.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

weres the fight gona be at¿


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

where the bikes are at street low just outside that gate


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 06:49 PM~5983104
> *where the bikes are at street low just outside that gate
> *


wont they say something.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 16 2006, 06:51 PM~5983119
> *wont they say something.
> *


they would prolly kick u 2 out but who cares


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You know what sucks, I aired up the tires on my trike cause they were low. And today I noticed my trike was leaning to one side. I look at the tires and one of them went flat.  To make it worse its the one where the chain goes on the back. Thats the hardest one to get off. :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 07:13 PM~5983273
> *You know what sucks, I aired up the tires on my trike cause they were low. And today I noticed my trike was leaning to one side. I look at the tires and one of them went flat.    To make it worse its the one where the chain goes on the back. Thats the hardest one to get off.  :angry:
> *


are u goin to get mad? if u are just put some tire slime in it :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 07:14 PM~5983284
> *are u goin to get mad? if u are just put some tire slime in it  :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


I think I aired it up too much and I probably popped the tube.  I cant wait for my next project.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 07:16 PM~5983301
> *I think I aired it up too much and I probably popped the tube.    I cant wait for my next project.
> *


dont over air it next time ur not that fat


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 08:05 PM~5983225
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS THAT BITCH


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 16 2006, 07:17 PM~5983309
> *WHOS THAT BITCH
> *


dallaslowridergirl :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 07:17 PM~5983313
> *dallaslowridergirlanothergirlthatcuttydoesnthaveachancewith  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 07:19 PM~5983333
> *
> *


dont b so sure fool :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

MY SLOPPY SECONDS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wheres all the chat ****?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 08:42 PM~5983533
> *me and cutty are chat ****!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wtf is wrong with everyone? More chat, less B.S.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 08:38 AM~5985952
> *wtf is wrong with everyone? More chat, less B.S.
> *


ILL BE THERE TODAY TO STRAITEN IT ALL UP  :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK CHAT. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 07:13 PM~5983273
> *You know what sucks, I aired up the tires on my trike cause they were low. And today I noticed my trike was leaning to one side. I look at the tires and one of them went flat.    To make it worse its the one where the chain goes on the back. Thats the hardest one to get off.  :angry:
> *


how are they low wen you never ride it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 08:13 PM~5983273
> *You know what sucks, I aired up the tires on my trike cause they were low. And today I noticed my trike was leaning to one side. I look at the tires and one of them went flat.    To make it worse its the one where the chain goes on the back. Thats the hardest one to get off.  :angry:
> *


THAT FUCKIN SUCKS I HATE HAVING TO CHANGE THAT ONE :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 17 2006, 05:09 PM~5989516
> *THAT FUCKIN SUCKS I HATE HAVING TO CHANGE THAT ONE :angry:
> *


THEN DONT.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 17 2006, 05:14 PM~5989555
> *THEN DONT.
> *


I DONT RID ON FLATS :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THEN DONT RIDE.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

AHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 17 2006, 04:07 PM~5989490
> *how are they low wen you never ride it
> *


I will show you how sept 3rd.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 17 2006, 04:09 PM~5989516
> *THAT FUCKIN SUCKS I HATE HAVING TO CHANGE THAT ONE :angry:
> *


Its the biggest pain in the ass.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 05:20 PM~5989597
> *Its the biggest pain in the ass.
> *


dam skippy


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 17 2006, 05:19 PM~5989592
> *AHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to go beat this up.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U STILL WANT THE CRANK AND SPROKET ON THAT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 17 2006, 05:20 PM~5989954
> *U STILL WANT THE CRANK AND SPROKET ON THAT?
> *


Yup, brb.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what you gona do to the lil tiger raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 17 2006, 05:30 PM~5990031
> *what you gona do to the lil tiger raul.
> *


See the part with the hole right above the schwinn plate? That bolt was drilled out and now the handlebars and shit wont come off. I just hit it with a mini sledge and I fucked up the schwinn plate and broke the head off of the bottom screw. :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NICE ONE RAUL!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It doesnt want to come off.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

Y DO U WANT TO TAKE IT OFF?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got a reall good saw.


ill take the schwinn tag raul.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

let me know if you wana sell it. i wana build one for my nephew.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I need to take the fork and the handlebars off but its stuck. As soon as I take that stuff off then I start working on it. Im not selling it. This one is a keeper. The Schwinn badge is really fucked up. i dont think you want it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 07:14 PM~5990339
> *I need to take the fork and the handlebars off but its stuck. As soon as I take that stuff off then I start working on it. Im not selling it. This one is a keeper. The Schwinn badge is really fucked up. i dont think you want it.
> *


ARE YOU TRYING TO SAVE THE FORKS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 17 2006, 06:15 PM~5990353
> *ARE YOU TRYING TO SAVE THE FORKS
> *


Yeah, As soon as I take them off, Im going to sell them. I would just cut it off but not this time.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 07:16 PM~5990356
> *Yeah, As soon as I take them off, Im going to sell them. I would just cut it off but not this time.
> *


ARE YOU TRYING TO SAVE THE HANDLE BARS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

raul why you beat up a lil tiger thats cruelty to animals.you should feel bad for hurting it he did nothing to you.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 17 2006, 06:17 PM~5990361
> *ARE YOU TRYING TO SAVE THE HANDLE BARS
> *


yeah.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 17 2006, 06:19 PM~5990370
> *raul why you beat up a lil tiger thats cruelty to animals.you should feel bad for hurting it he did nothing to you.
> *


FUCK LIL TIGERS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pm me raul if you wana sell the frame.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 07:20 PM~5990378
> *yeah.
> *


THEN IM ALL OUT OF SUGGESTIONS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy+Aug 17 2006, 06:20 PM~5990387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for sale.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 06:20 PM~5990386
> *FUCK LIL TIGERS
> *


thats the spirit :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 17 2006, 06:21 PM~5990395
> *THEN IM ALL OUT OF SUGGESTIONS
> *


great.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 07:24 PM~5990416
> *great.
> *


THE BOLT IS THE ONLY THING THAT HOLDS THE HANDLEBARS AND FORKS TOGETHER RIGHT IT JUST LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 17 2006, 06:29 PM~5990450
> *THE BOLT IS THE ONLY THING THAT HOLDS THE HANDLEBARS AND FORKS TOGETHER RIGHT IT JUST LIKE THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the head of the bolt was broken off so I had to drill it out. I think I was drilling into the handlebars when I did it. Fuck it, let me drill again. brb.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 07:31 PM~5990460
> *Yeah, but the head of the bolt was broken off so I had to drill it out. I think I was drilling into the handlebars when I did it. Fuck it, let me drill again. brb.
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS GOING TO RECOMMEND NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 17 2006, 07:32 PM~5990463
> *THATS WHAT I WAS GOING TO RECOMMEND NEXT :biggrin:
> *


ME 2. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just gotta let the battery charge on the drill.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls really mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I drilled all the way through and that thing still wont come off.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

your fucked.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 17 2006, 08:00 PM~5990630
> *your fucked.
> *


X2.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 07:55 PM~5990600
> *I drilled all the way through and that thing still wont come off.
> *


ID SAY FUCK SELLING THE FORKS AND BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF THEM IN A DOWNWARD MOTION


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 17 2006, 07:05 PM~5990667
> *ID SAY FUCK SELLING THE FORKS AND BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF THEM IN A DOWNWARD  MOTION
> *


I tried that but it wasnt going anywhere. I just WD40ed the shit out of it so Im going to let it sit till tomorrow and see how it goes. I really want to build this lil tiger so I might bust it out next year.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

think of the time when lil guy pissed u off really badly and then hit it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 07:18 PM~5990740
> *think of the time when lil guy pissed u off really badly and then hit it
> *


When did he make you mad? I should pretend that Im nena and your looking at me and then I should beat the shit out of it.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 07:23 PM~5990768
> *When did he make you mad? I should pretend that Im nena and your looking at me and then I should beat the shit out of it.
> *


that would work


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 08:23 PM~5990768
> *When did he make you mad? I should pretend that Im nena and your looking at me and then I should beat the shit out of it.
> *


 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 08:23 PM~5990768
> *When did he make you mad? I should pretend that Im nena and your looking at me and then I should beat the shit out of it.
> *


 :uh: raul i had a feeling u was gay :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


just get a rubber malet and hit the handle bard and the neck and it should come off, just have some one holed the bike and hit up, thats how i got the barsa off one of mine that was stuck


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

chat any one???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

raul decapitated a lil tiger now its a lil liger.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 18 2006, 04:35 AM~5992687
> *raul decapitated a lil tiger now its a lil liger.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

THE LIL LIGER LIVED.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 18 2006, 06:54 PM~5997774
> *THE LIL LIGER LIVED.
> *


and hes going to make a comeback.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 07:56 PM~5997781
> *and hes going to make a comeback.
> *


 :twak: Wheres my birthday present


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 18 2006, 07:00 PM~5997811
> *:twak: Wheres my birthday present
> *


I got it right here.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahhaha


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:uh: :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

call it the lil liger.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 06:56 PM~5997781
> *and hes going to make a comeback.
> *


cool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 18 2006, 07:08 PM~5997869
> *call it the lil liger.
> *


I was going to paint it black and call it, lil *****.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

lil thief


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 18 2006, 07:13 PM~5997906
> *lil thief
> *


lil chief, lil indian, lil cutty?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im gona call mine lil liger so thats my next build.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

check out my signature im serius about this, me and you go head to head to build the best lil tiger build off.are you gona acept my challenge.

igotta get a frame first


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i wana build it for my nephew also.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Random bust a nut time


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol go back to offtopic with that airbrushed biotcchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

dawm its dead in the bikes forums..............


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 18 2006, 07:23 PM~5997956
> *check out my signature im serius about this, me and you go head to head to build the best lil tiger build off.are you gona acept my challenge.
> 
> igotta get a frame first
> *


Build the first one and then we will go from there. Dont get too many projects cause none of them will get done.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE??????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

no.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 12:12 AM~5999228
> *no.
> *


yes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

okay raul


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 19 2006, 08:37 AM~5999913
> *okay raul
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone going to king of the streets tonight? 





Its going to be badass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 18 2006, 09:03 PM~5998234
> *lol go back to offtopic with that airbrushed biotcchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


Your an undercover *** if your complaining


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 08:11 PM~5997887
> *I was going to paint it black and call it, lil *****.
> *


Racism :thumbsdown: bad for La Raza


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm in the chat, where is everyone ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wtf you laughin at regal queen. :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2006, 08:03 AM~5999987
> *Racism :thumbsdown: bad for La Raza
> *


lil flying monkey.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 19 2006, 09:22 AM~6000046
> *wtf you laughin at regal queen. :angry:
> *


So you going to king of the streets, maybe billy can give it to you up the culo in the portopotty


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2006, 08:30 AM~6000073
> *So you going to king of the streets, maybe billy can give it to you up the culo in the portopotty
> *


im am not going to king of the streets. i heard something about you and blvd schwinn you are so gay


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 19 2006, 09:32 AM~6000082
> *...
> *


Wtf


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 19 2006, 09:36 AM~6000100
> *im am not going to king of the streets. i heard something about  you and blvd schwinn you are so gay
> *


That was lame :thumbsdown: plus you brought blvd shwinn into this now? 

You never go to any events except that 1 streetlow wtf? When am I suppost to introduce you?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i cant go to shows cause no ride. :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 19 2006, 09:41 AM~6000123
> *i cant go to shows cause no ride. :angry:
> *


Lame fucken excuse, if droops can get a ride so can you, I thought u was gunna be a king?  











Even thought u give it to billy


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2006, 09:52 AM~6000168
> *Lame fucken excuse, if droops can get a ride so can you, I thought u was gunna be a king?
> Even thought u give it to me in the ass.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i wanna be a king  


you fukin flaming ****.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 19 2006, 12:57 PM~6000873
> *i wanna be a king
> you fukin flaming ****.
> *


Well I strongly suggest that you attend a few shows and meetings


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2006, 12:45 PM~6001029
> *Well I strongly suggest that you attend a few shows and meetings
> *


X100


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Billy that was fucken pathetic!!!!!!
I have beef with allot of members on layitlow, but I never fuck with their quotes because to me that's a bitch ass, uncreative ass way of getting back..........




You better lace your boots lil *****


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

regal king is mad.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

regal king pissed :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2006, 01:50 PM~6001044
> *Billy that was fucken pathetic!!!!!!
> I have beef with allot of members on layitlow, but I never fuck with their quotes because to me that's a bitch ass, uncreative ass way of getting back..........
> You better lace your boots lil *****
> *


ha dont cry now :uh: :tears:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i got a` schwinn modle number can anyone get me the info thats hearr it is fu513790


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i got a` schwinn modle number can anyone get me the info thats hearr it is fu513790


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Aug 19 2006, 04:59 PM~6001889
> *i got a` schwinn modle number can anyone get me the info thats  hearr it is  fu513790
> *


ask socios bc prez.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it dead? Let me eat something first.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 08:39 PM~6002726
> *Is it dead? Let me eat something first.
> *


NOPE 5 OF US RIGHT NOW :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

word i might get on the on the computer right now. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 19 2006, 08:48 PM~6002761
> *word i might get on the on the computer right now. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 19 2006, 07:54 PM~6002785
> *:cheesy:
> *


im gona try to go in. what i do to go in chat?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sing a song


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Aug 19 2006, 09:01 PM~6002814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLICK ON CHAT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

i tryd to go in but it had an error or some shit so im back on the psp.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

get of psp nuts foo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i tryd it also on my psp it workd just gota get a new java but wen i save it it dont work. :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

the only way i can go in chat is if i get a new router and headset for the psp so might try that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK PSP!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls just mad his mom never got him one to play with


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 19 2006, 09:40 PM~6002984
> *rauls just mad his mom never got him one to play with
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 19 2006, 08:40 PM~6002984
> *rauls just mad his mom never got him one to play with
> *


they just came out last year.  i have owned 3 psp so far 
1st i bought
2nd then started to break and traded it to a kid for his psp. then that one broke cause my drunk dad stepd on the screen, then sold it for $5O

3rd i got like 3 months ago.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 19 2006, 08:53 PM~6003051
> *they just came out last year.    i have owned 3 psp so far
> 1st i bought
> 2nd then started to break and traded it to a kid for his psp. then that one broke cause my drunk dad stepd on the screen, then sold it for $5O
> ...


wtf? I used to play video games. I spend alot of $$$ on all my playstation stuff. Probably about $1000. Then I asked myself, what if I took that money and put it into my trike? And here I am today.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls got a point partner


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i was going to get a xbox36O but instead i got my first bike.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 20 2006, 10:06 AM~6004731
> *i was going to get a xbox36O but instead i got my first bike.
> *


pic?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its in pieces right now.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i know


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=278291


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn nena was lookin hot today


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 20 2006, 02:12 PM~6005608
> *damn nena was lookin hot today
> *


mann shut upp :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 20 2006, 02:31 PM~6005678
> *mann shut upp  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

RED:"pops trippen man. He want me to ask for my bike back, you know I wouldnt trip."

DEBO:"What bike?"

RED:"The beach cruisor,the one I let you use a couple weeks ago. The one I have been asking you about."

DEBO:"Oh! That bike. I didnt know you wanted it back homie, its right here."

RED:"It be like its both are just keep it down at my house."

DEBO:cool.

*POW* 

DEBO:"Thats my bike punk!"

-FRIDAY
P.S. Look out for Debo


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

come to chat putos and putas :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin: FUCK CHAT :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

no


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YESTERDAY I NOTICED THERE ARE MANY SCRAPS IN ROSEVILLE....AND ALL COWARDS....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I NO.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

WHIPTEY FUCKIN DO!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OH YEA HU HAZ BEN TO THE ROSEVILLE AUCTION OR FLEA MARKET OR WATEVER ITS CALLD?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ME


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WENS THE LAST TIME U BEN THERE?AND DID U GO TO THE LOWRIDER BIKE STAND?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

A WHILE BACK, AND YEAH THAT WHERE I GOT SOME PARTS, LOTS OF SUREBNOS OUT THERE HA


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA.THEY GOT SUM KU PARTS UP THERE.....HA HA HA! YEA FUCKIN TELL ME ABOUT IT....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THEY WER ASKIN $329 4 A TWISTED FRAME....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2006, 02:23 PM~6011914
> *THEY WER ASKIN $329 4 A TWISTED FRAME....
> *


FUCK THAT. Give me $300 and you will get something way better then that piece of shit.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LIKE WAT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2006, 02:36 PM~6011990
> *LIKE WAT?
> *


Like something that will win at shows.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

a show winner :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE??? I KNOW CUTTY WONT COME HE WATCHING "PRISON BREAK" WHAT A *** :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

later.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 08:18 PM~6014419
> *later.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

FUCK I START SKOOL TOMOROW. :angry: 

i still dont know if i pasd i havnt got shit in the mail. :angry: 

FUCK!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 21 2006, 07:19 PM~6014432
> *FUCK I START SKOOL TOMOROW. :angry:
> 
> i still dont know if i pasd i havnt got shit in the mail. :angry:
> ...


regal king got banned huh?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i dont know wtf he do.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

POSTING PORN????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LIL GUY GOTTA GO BACK 2 PRE SKU.....AND WAZ UP WIT UR BRO?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

IM SCARED.  

I DONT EVEN KNOW IF I PASSED. 

IM JUST GONA SHOW UP LIKE A CHAMP


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U SHOULD HAVE DID GOOD 4RUM THE JUMP THEN U WOULDNT HAVE 2 WORRIE ABOUT IT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 21 2006, 07:21 PM~6014454
> *i dont know wtf he do.
> *


I just saw in that topic that someone wanted to kick his ass.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 07:25 PM~6014503
> *I just saw in that topic that someone wanted to kick his ass.
> *


wat topic raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 21 2006, 07:27 PM~6014522
> *wat topic raul.
> *


it got deleted. it was in off topic earlyer.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

I STARTED TODAY 

GAY ASS FUCK AS USUWAL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HA HA HA HA!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 07:28 PM~6014529
> *it got deleted. it was in off topic earlyer.
> *


pendejo, was he gona fight for real or bull shiting.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 21 2006, 07:39 PM~6014567
> *pendejo, was he gona fight for real or bull shiting.
> *


I dont know. Ask him.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 21 2006, 07:29 PM~6014537
> *I STARTED TODAY
> 
> GAY ASS FUCK AS USUWAL
> *


so u are gay.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 21 2006, 07:29 PM~6014537
> *I STARTED TODAY
> 
> GAY ASS FUCK AS USUWAL
> *


SPELL CHECK "USUAL"


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 21 2006, 08:41 PM~6014579
> *so u are gay.
> *


FUCK U LIL DICK I MEAN LIL GUY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuk u billy im gona kick your red neck sister fuckin no pubic hair ass. :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

TODAY IM CRANKY SO DONT START BILLY. :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 21 2006, 08:54 PM~6014630
> *fuk u billy im gona kick your red neck sister fuckin no pubic hair ass. :angry:
> *


MAD YET???? WOMP WOMP WOMP


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

DAM BISH!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 21 2006, 07:29 PM~6014537
> *IM
> GAY ASS FUCK AS USUWAL
> *


***.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 21 2006, 09:02 PM~6014679
> *I SUCK HAIR BALLS
> *


WTF :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

by guys im off to school. :angry:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

oh and guess who this is....................


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

j/p issac......lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

who the hell is they??


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats the next chat ***.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 22 2006, 02:59 PM~6019109
> *who the hell is they??
> *


US FU.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lier that aint you!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THE ONE IN THE BACK BRO.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BUT I DONT RAP THO....THAT AINT MY THING....IM JUZ STICKIN TO LOWRIDIN....


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

the one in black or white....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BLACK.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

everyone to chat.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2006, 07:28 PM~6028813
> *:biggrin:
> *


I HATE CHATTING


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 23 2006, 06:46 PM~6028928
> *CHAT ANY ONE????
> *


NO!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy just mad becuse he cant get in on his psp


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 23 2006, 08:08 PM~6029093
> *lil guy just mad becuse he cant get in on his psp
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


and rauls mad about the canadian bike so he wont be in here tonight  ***


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what a poor sport


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

it sad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 23 2006, 07:10 PM~6029114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and rauls mad about the canadian bike so he wont be in here tonight   ***
> *


speaking of chat ***...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

the chat *** finaly came


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

****.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 23 2006, 08:47 PM~6029374
> *****.
> *


MAD!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SHUT UP BLUE NECK.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 23 2006, 08:45 PM~6029880
> *SHUT UP BLUE NECK.
> *


Whos that in your avitar?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

MY GIRL BRO..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 23 2006, 09:00 PM~6029986
> *MY GIRL BRO..
> *


how man times has cutty pmed you about her?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: IM SIRPRISED HE HAZNT SAID ANYTHING BUT FLUEPRIDE OR WAT EVER HIS NAME IZ WAZ ASKIN ABOUT HER....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 23 2006, 10:11 PM~6030049
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: IM SIRPRISED HE HAZNT SAID ANYTHING BUT BLUEPRIDE OR WAT EVER HIS NAME IZ WAZ ASKIN ABOUT HER....
> *



she looks good...  ....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA TELL ME ABOUT IT....BUT ENUF ABOUT HER.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

yes sir............................lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 10:31 AM~6033025
> *LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im a move to cali.. and take criminals girl


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 05:28 PM~6036059
> *im a move to cali.. and take criminals girl
> *


i already did


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: NAH U GUYS CAN GET MY SLOPPY SECONDS!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

gess who got banned.  :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy got banned haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

not me!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

REEEEEGGAAL KING DID!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 04:37 PM~6036114
> *REEEEEGGAAL KING DID!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


long time ago.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 04:37 PM~6036114
> *REEEEEGGAAL KING DID!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


yea.  


PORQUE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

who new danny raped????

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=12394146


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

cutty and his freinds http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=84630590

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: deep in space!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lil guy :uh: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=27859434


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. no one chat now or wtf.. room is completly dead..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 10:06 PM~6038211
> *damn.. no one chat now or wtf.. room is completly dead..
> *


NO ONE LIKES IT ANY MORE :tears: YESTERDAY SUCKED, TODAY THERE WAS A MAX OF 4 WHEN I WAS THERE THEN I CAME BACK AND DEAD!!!! BETTER BE SOME GOOD CHATTING TOMARROW OR ELSE.......... :machinegun:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tomorrow will be better. Its friday so people have to cool off.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

any one?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 24 2006, 08:00 PM~6037681
> *lil guy  :uh:  http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=27859434
> *


no *****. :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

take a chill pill asshoe


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 04:42 PM~6044002
> *take a chill pill asshoe
> *


dat ***** said asshoe..
wtf :uh:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

stupid hiphy stuff.......


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK HYPHY!I GET OLD SKU!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

old school norteno rap


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ANY ONE? ME N SIC 713 N THERE


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

I FORGOT ABOUT IT..IM GOIN IN NOW I BET ITS DEAD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I would like everyone to go to the chat tonight. I have a special announcement.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

wow chats been gay 4 the last couple of nights!!!!!!!! lets change that :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HEY LETS NOT AND SAY WE DID.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lets have a good chat tonight fellas


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

you say that, and don't go in the chat wtf :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i will with my super burrito and a beer at 8


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

Its 10:00 foo!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chat time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I gotta wrap some things up and then I will be in.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ANY ONE ELSE?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2006, 03:37 PM~6048954
> *I would like everyone to go to the chat tonight. I have a special announcement.
> *


where all waiting


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i went to a car show today


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 26 2006, 09:35 PM~6050674
> *i went to a car show today
> *


OMG U GOT PICS?????


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah, im gonna post up a topic...im working on it now. the judging was a joke


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

KOOL.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ANYBODY WANT TO LOOK AT THE BIKES IN THE NEW TLM......LOOK IN OUR PAGE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 26 2006, 10:21 PM~6050940
> *ANYBODY WANT TO LOOK AT THE BIKES IN THE NEW TLM......LOOK IN OUR PAGE
> *


POST PICS ART :cheesy:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

GO LOOK IN OUR TOPIC


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 26 2006, 10:40 PM~6051048
> *GO LOOK IN OUR TOPIC
> *


OK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

*BiLLY GET 0UT!!*













:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys missed out last night.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 27 2006, 01:15 AM~6051617
> *BiLLY GET 0UT!!
> :biggrin:
> *


  nena likes me!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i just counted my pennies and dimes i got $34,so yea.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 27 2006, 11:08 AM~6052759
> *  nena likes me!!
> *


NAH BRO SHE WAZ JUZ TELLIN U NICELY....NOW WATCH NEXTIME.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 27 2006, 11:08 AM~6052759
> *  nena likes me!!
> *


*Billy.. No. i never have liked you and never will. thats gross :barf: *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

trash talker


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

any body want to chat on live chat wit me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Aug 27 2006, 05:44 PM~6054854
> *any body want to chat on live chat wit me
> *


prolly not


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk why not


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

lol why not low83cutty y not u chat wit me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill b in a lil bit fool


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

ok homie


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT NAY ONE ELES BE SIDES CRIMINAL?????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HIT UP CHAT!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CHAT WAS THE BEST TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any ones


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

I AGREE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Fuck, My internet was down all day. :angry:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yeah. I know.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:dunno: ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

nothing


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2006, 10:34 PM~6063411
> *Fuck, My internet was down all day.  :angry:
> *


terrible. ter-ibbbble


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

i like bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 29 2006, 05:58 AM~6064729
> *terrible. ter-ibbbble
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2006, 10:34 PM~6063411
> *Fuck, My internet was down all day.  :angry:
> *


omg how cares???????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 29 2006, 02:31 PM~6067995
> *omg how cares???????
> *


you mean "who" cares?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 29 2006, 03:31 PM~6067995
> *omg how cares???????
> *


BILLY IS TRYIN TO B MEAN.....TO BAD HE CANT SPELL....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FABULOUS.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

awsome



















i was typing fast


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THEN DONT TYPE FAST.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any ones?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 29 2006, 03:59 PM~6068140
> *THEN DONT TYPE FAST.
> *


ok sur!!!!lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one damn 
shit im bored ahahah


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

iam there :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WHERE ARE ALL THE WHITE WOMEN AT?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 29 2006, 07:15 PM~6069521
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

AMERICA :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2006, 07:20 PM~6069550
> *:dunno:
> *


im mad cause my dad be bitching at me every day. :angry: :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2006, 08:14 PM~6069513
> *WHERE ARE ALL THE WHITE WOMEN AT?
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You dont remember the movie Blazing Saddles? That black guy goes up to the KKK members and says, "Where are all the white women at?"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 29 2006, 07:29 PM~6069618
> *im mad cause my dad be bitching at me every day.  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Why is he mad?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

CUZ HIS DAD IZ GETTIN SICK OF CLEANIN DIRTY DIAPERS....  






P.$.SORRY .LIL GUY.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 09:49 AM~6072996
> *Why is he mad?
> *


he gets pissed at work and unleashes his anger on me. :angry: 
hes bitching right know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 30 2006, 04:45 PM~6075500
> *he gets pissed at work and unleashes his anger on me. :angry:
> hes bitching right know.
> *


great.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 04:50 PM~6075533
> *great.
> *


no not great.  


he remineds me of the army dudes that scream in your face like the dude from 'full metal jacket'movie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 30 2006, 04:56 PM~6075579
> *no not great.
> he remineds me of the army dudes that scream in your face like the dude from 'full metal jacket'movie.
> 
> ...


I have never seen that movie. I would be mad too if you havent started on your bike.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

vagina


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 04:59 PM~6075601
> *I have never seen that movie. I would be mad too if you havent started on your bike.
> *


i know.

hes like an army sargeant,just screams at you.


watch that movie its fucken tight or rent it trust me its good.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

LET ME SEE YOUR WAR FACE
AAAAAA!!!!!!!!

BullSHIT YOU DIDNT SCARE ME!!!!!!

:angry: AAAAAA!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
lil guy u aint thta much of a whore wat happen?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 30 2006, 05:17 PM~6075737
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> lil guy u aint thta much of a whore wat happen?
> *


school i dont get on lil that much.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck off basterd


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahahah fuk skool 
me 2
fuken skool
pice of shit
lol


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE???


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

???


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 05:14 AM~6069513
> *WHERE ARE ALL THE WHITE WOMEN AT?
> *


You can call my sister

her phoneno is 911 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 31 2006, 12:42 PM~6080366
> *You can call my sister
> 
> her phoneno is 911  :biggrin:
> *


why did some guy anwser?????? :ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 31 2006, 11:42 AM~6080366
> *You can call my sister
> 
> her phoneno is 911  :biggrin:
> *


 pass. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

kumba ya my lord kumba ya.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

??????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Hi! * :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 1 2006, 01:27 PM~6086993
> *Hi!  :wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 
 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 1 2006, 12:27 PM~6086993
> *Hi!  :wave:
> *


Hi, You going to be in the chat tonight?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 02:01 PM~6087232
> *Hi, You going to be in the chat tonight?
> *


fuck no!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

wat happend the bar that told u wat people were in the topic???


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 1 2006, 10:01 PM~6088971
> *wat happend the bar that told u wat people were in the topic???
> *


yeah i noticed that was gone a few days ago :scrutinize:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA ME 2....MAYBE THERE CUMMIN OUT WIT SUMIN NEW.... :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where the fuck is everyone?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I JUST GOT HOME....I DONT NO WHERE EVERY ONE ELSE IS....


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

CHATTTTTTTTTTTTTT NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 1 2006, 07:01 PM~6088971
> *wat happend the bar that told u wat people were in the topic???
> *


some one stole it :scrutinize:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 12:05 PM~6092255
> *some one stole it :scrutinize:
> *


it was criminal :scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

me so bored
any one
ples even newbies
fuk it
im bored


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IF YOUR BORED......SUCK A LOLLY POP


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:barf: fuk naw


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:tears:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

iam not at home and this comp want go to chat and i tryed to download it but it still dont work  :angry:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 09:08 PM~6094086
> *iam not at home and this comp want go to chat and i tryed to download it but it still dont work   :angry:
> *



*HA HA HA!!!!*


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 2 2006, 09:10 PM~6094096
> *HA HA HA!!!!
> *


X2! :biggrin: THATS WAT U GET OAKY!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 2 2006, 10:00 PM~6094300
> *X2! :biggrin: THATS WAT U GET OAKY!
> *


bitch u don t even know what chat looks like :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 09:20 PM~6094440
> *bitch u don t even know what chat looks like  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oooohhhh fucken good comeback!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 2 2006, 11:02 PM~6094627
> *oooohhhh fucken good comeback!!!!
> *


SWEET :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I DONT NEED CHAT LIKE UR BITCH ASS....JUZ SAY WAT U NEED TO ON HERE!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

MEJ0R QUE YA T0D0S SE CALMEN EHH


 NENA HAS SPOKEN..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2006, 08:48 PM~6098388
> *:0
> *


QUE PAS0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up people... havent been here in a while.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 3 2006, 09:03 PM~6098467
> *QUE PAS0
> *


NUN MUCH JUZ KICKIN BACK N U?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 3 2006, 09:04 PM~6098473
> *whats up people... havent been here in a while.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2006, 09:06 PM~6098485
> *NUN MUCH JUZ KICKIN BACK N U?
> *


SAME THING. WAITIN T0 SEE WHEN RAULS GUNNA GET H0ME S0 HE C0ULD SEND ME THAT PIC & I CAN PUT IT 0N MYSPACE ALREADY. L0L.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Sep 3 2006, 11:09 PM~6098517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nowadays everyone has a myspace account.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 3 2006, 09:11 PM~6098530
> *SAME THING. WAITIN T0 SEE WHEN RAULS GUNNA GET H0ME S0 HE C0ULD SEND ME THAT PIC & I CAN PUT IT 0N MYSPACE ALREADY. L0L.
> *


I DONT THINK HEZ GUNNA B HERE TIL MONDAY OR SUMIN....AND ADD ME CUZ I GOTTA HAVE UR LAST NAME OR SUMIN.....


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

AIIGHT THEN. 4SH0.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

gerka fuked cutty any one ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CALLING ALL CHATFAGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 08:10 PM~6104488
> *CALLING ALL CHATFAGS!!!!!!!!
> *


CHAT **** WHERE R U>?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 03:58 PM~6110335
> *pm sent
> *


PM ANSWERED


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chat is live n low


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 5 2006, 07:20 PM~6111980
> *chat is live n low
> *


IM IN


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NOW IM OUT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i was messin with my bike n came back lol


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 5 2006, 07:48 PM~6112285
> *i was messin with my bike n came back lol
> *


was u fixin the paint on the red one????ahahahahahahahahahahahaha :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 5 2006, 07:48 PM~6112285
> *i was messin with my self n came back lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 09:40 AM~6115789
> *:angry:
> *


Cheer up buddy.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 10:46 AM~6115816
> *Cheer up buddy.
> *


 i cant iam sick from food after streetlow :angry: fuckin pizza place


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 09:48 AM~6115825
> *i cant iam sick from food after streetlow :angry:  fuckin pizza place
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 10:48 AM~6115828
> *:barf:
> *


thats all i was doing monday and sleeping


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 09:50 AM~6115842
> *thats all i was doing monday and sleeping
> *


great.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i know


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY BODY????


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one chat chat
fooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 7 2006, 07:37 PM~6127629
> *any one chat chat
> fooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


were you been at.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

up my ass and all around the corner
get in chat fo i never seen u there


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 7 2006, 07:47 PM~6127709
> *up my ass and all around the corner
> get in chat fo i never seen u there
> *


PSP!!!! :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 09:48 AM~6115825
> *i cant iam sick from food after streetlow :angry:  fuckin pizza place
> *


 :cheesy: dumass.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 7 2006, 08:03 PM~6127799
> *:cheesy: dumass.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 7 2006, 09:00 PM~6127786
> *PSP!!!! :angry:
> *


LYRICAL NERD WAS THERE LAST NIGHT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 7 2006, 09:03 PM~6127799
> *:cheesy: dumass.
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 7 2006, 08:10 PM~6127848
> *LYRICAL NERD WAS THERE LAST NIGHT
> *


yea him not me.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 7 2006, 09:12 PM~6127860
> *yea him not me.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT A *** U R!!!!!LOL


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 7 2006, 09:15 PM~6127890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  WHAT A *** U R!!!!!LOL
> *


:roflmao: BILLY YOUR ADORK
LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 7 2006, 08:15 PM~6127890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  WHAT A *** U R!!!!!LOL
> *


f you bish. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: HOW U BEN?


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

where every one?????????? go to chat........


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

LIL CRIMINALS MAD ABOUT THE PUICTURE!!!!!!! :ugh: 



CHAT **** R WELCOME TO COME NOW, WE WILL LET U IN :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 8 2006, 08:40 PM~6134813
> *LIL CRIMINALS MAD ABOUT THE PUICTURE!!!!!!! :ugh:
> CHAT **** R WELCOME TO COME NOW, WE WILL LET U IN  :cheesy:
> *


WAT PICTURE?AND FUCK CHAT.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

THE NAKED ONE :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 O WELL.I 4GOT ABOUT THAT....BUT YEA....EY U STILL GOIN 2 OCTOBER FEST?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

YEAH WITH OUT THE TRIKE MORE THEN LIKELY


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

GOD DAMIT.  AND I GOTTA FIX MY FLATS....I DONT FEEL LIKE DOIN IT...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK CHAT A BUNCH OF **** IN THERE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 8 2006, 09:24 PM~6135077
> *FUCK CHAT A BUNCH OF **** IN THERE
> 
> 
> ...


  WHY U IN THERE THEN?????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 8 2006, 09:26 PM~6135092
> *  WHY U IN THERE THEN?????
> *


BILLY WANTS TO DO THIS TO LIL CRIMINAL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 8 2006, 09:27 PM~6135102
> *BILLY WANTS TO DO THIS TO LIL CRIMINAL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 8 2006, 09:27 PM~6135102
> *BILLY WANTS TO DO THIS TO LIL CRIMINAL
> 
> 
> ...












:uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 8 2006, 09:30 PM~6135129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup ninjas.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 8 2006, 09:32 PM~6135145
> *sup ninjas.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 8 2006, 08:32 PM~6135151
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 8 2006, 09:32 PM~6135145
> *sup ninjas.
> *


SUP WIGGAS :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 8 2006, 07:58 PM~6134933
> *THE NAKED ONE  :uh:
> *


he came out the closet.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 8 2006, 10:03 PM~6135338
> *he came out the closet.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

CHAT DOSENT WORK FOR ME...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 9 2006, 01:48 PM~6138011
> *CHAT DOSENT WORK FOR ME...
> *


whore. :uh:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 9 2006, 03:51 PM~6138020
> *whore. :uh:
> *


SLUT... IM JUST TRYNNA KEEP THESE FORUMS FROM DYYYYE IIIIINNNNNN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 9 2006, 01:54 PM~6138034
> *SLUT... IM JUST TRYNNA KEEP THESE FORUMS FROM DYYYYE IIIIINNNNNN
> *


takes one to know one.

keep it alive.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

24OO post of whoring. :cheesy:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

yup


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

super


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

yup...


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 9 2006, 05:57 PM~6139280
> *:wave:
> *


hi precius.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

how bout it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2006, 06:38 PM~6139414
> *how bout it?
> *


what?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 9 2006, 06:43 PM~6139430
> *what?
> *


you suck.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2006, 06:44 PM~6139434
> *you suck.
> *


  im gona tell regal king that you hurt my feelings.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 9 2006, 06:48 PM~6139456
> * im gona tell regal king that you hurt my feelings.
> *


I want you to know that your comment hurts my feelings.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2006, 06:49 PM~6139459
> *I want you to know that your comment hurts my feelings.
> *


sorry.

i was fukin around.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

super.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wicked.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

rad.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wheres all the chat ****?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2006, 09:39 PM~6139973
> *wheres all the chat ****?
> *


AT YOUR HOUSE!!!!!!!!!


*BURN*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2006, 08:43 PM~6139990
> *:burn:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 9 2006, 08:44 PM~6139996
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Sep 9 2006, 09:47 PM~6140006
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 9 2006, 08:49 PM~6140017
> *
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Sep 9 2006, 09:50 PM~6140026
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 9 2006, 08:58 PM~6140062
> *
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Sep 9 2006, 10:00 PM~6140069
> *
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 9 2006, 09:03 PM~6140087
> *
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Sep 9 2006, 09:00 PM~6140069
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 10 2006, 07:28 AM~6141408
> *
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Sep 10 2006, 07:33 AM~6141421
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 10 2006, 07:36 AM~6141434
> *
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Sep 10 2006, 08:51 AM~6141486
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I should have put what matt said in here.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2006, 10:34 AM~6141861
> *I should have put what matt said in here.
> *


that fuckin newbie


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

do it we was trying to convense him that r.o.c was a chick..........


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 10 2006, 09:33 AM~6141859
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It got deleted .


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 10 2006, 10:41 AM~6141902
> *do it we was trying to convense him that r.o.c was a chick..........
> *


and jessie was a lezbian chick :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Sep 10 2006, 09:42 AM~6141910
> *
> *


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2006, 10:42 AM~6141911
> *It got deleted .
> *


 :0 








:cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 10 2006, 05:05 PM~6143915
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g43/marc...LIES/packin.gif[/img]


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 10 2006, 07:30 PM~6144880
> *NO.
> *


WHATEVER


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK YOU AND CHAT


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

This topic is useless and has turned into a whore fest...it's getting locked :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

